# Torque FRX 9 2011



## M_Like (13. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

habe gerade das neue Torque FRX 9 gesehen und bin total verärgert, dass ich vor 1 1/2 Monaten ein Torque ohne Doppelbrücke für 2300 gekauft habe und nun ein besser ausgestattetes Bike nur noch 1999 kostet :-(

Wie kann das nur möglich sein, fühle mich irgendwie verarscht. Sogar mit Rabatt ist das alte Modell deutlich teurer gewesen


----------



## johnny blaze (13. Oktober 2010)

??? 
Rennst sicher auch alle 2 Monate zum media Markt nachdem du Dir nen neuen tv gekauft hast und beschwerst dich, dass die neuen Modelle größer und günstiger sind, wa? 
Das war doch abzusehen...dafür hast du seins sofort und musst nicht warten bis nächstes jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berndguggi (13. Oktober 2010)

Das neue ist nicht besser ausgestattet. Vergleich mal die Teile. Allein die Mavic Felgen des alten Torque sind schon wesentlich teurer. Etc.


----------



## Büscherammler (13. Oktober 2010)

Aber er will doch Doppelbrücke! Damit er krasse Downhilla ist, checkst net?


----------



## Sput (13. Oktober 2010)

Was soll denn bitte an den Teilen besser sein. Beim alten ahst du Mavic Deemax Laufräder, Avid Elixir, Saintschaltung... Das sind alles bessere Teile... Wenn dich die Totem im alten stört hol dir bei HIBIKE ne Boxxer für 600 und verkauf deine neuwertige Totem...


----------



## M_Like (13. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

hab heute morgen mal kurz verglichen. Die Bremsen und Laufräder kosten in Summe ca. 40 Euro mehr. Gut die Schaltung ist sicher ein Argument, dass stimmt. Also meine Aussage, besseres Parts für weniger Geld war sicher falsch  Auch ist der Dämpfer etwas schlechter. Aber dennoch find ich das Preisersparnis sehr hoch, was für neue Kunden sicher sehr gut ist. Also eine gute Kombi die Canyon da jetzt anbietet. P/L Killer würd ich sagen!


----------



## Grmpf (13. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

nach tel. Auskunft eben von Canyon ist das Torque FR 9.0 ab der KW 51 lieferbar.

... mal sehen ...

Gruß


----------



## the.saint (13. Oktober 2010)

Also ich weiÃ ja net wo du geschaut hast aber die Deemax liegen bei so 499â¬ und die drift bei crc 325â¬
Der Unterschied zwischen R und CR liegt bei 40â¬, aber zweimal zu rechnen, also 80â¬
Saint Schaltwerk vs. x9 
schon deutlicher Unterschied. Und das sind nicht mal UVP verglichen.


----------



## FEARFREAK (13. Oktober 2010)

Also das Teil is ja mal die hardcore kampfansage zu YT wenn man das mal preislich betrachtet 

Das ROT der Gabel is ja echt nich so prikelnd aber ansonsten ein cooles Bike 

Neueinsteiger in den Freeride sport können damit einfach nix falsch machen oder ?


----------



## Tobicube (13. Oktober 2010)

Find's Preis- Leistungsmässig auch echt der Oberkiller! Fast nicht zu glauben,... aber ist so. Bin trotzdem echt richtig glücklich, hab noch 'n 2010 in Autoscooterblue FRX L.T.D. aus'm Outlet für 2499,00 Euro abgeriffen  Das ist mal richtig geil.

Klar, auf das will Canyon mit dem 9.0 FRX doch raus - Kampfansage zu YT.


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Oktober 2010)

Tobicube schrieb:


> ...hab noch 'n 2010 in Autoscooterblue FRX L.T.D. aus'm Outlet für 2499,00 Euro abgeriffen


Du hast ein 901 und jetzt zusätzlich ein FRX? 
Wozu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## python69 (14. Oktober 2010)

also das alte ist defintiv besser ausgestattet.
allein wenn ich schon den gewichtsunterschied von 1,6kg betrachte ist das scho happig meiner meinung nach.


----------



## Tobicube (14. Oktober 2010)

@ FloimSchnee:

901 in Framegrösse XL für Freeridetouren und Uphill - FRX in M für den Park zum Rocken,....


----------



## Suicyclist (20. Oktober 2010)

Habe mein Vorhaben, mir ein 2011er FRX zu holen soeben gecancelt!

Auf meiner Haben-Wollen-Liste steht ganz oben 'ne Hammerschmidt und laut Canyon ist der FRX-Rahmen nicht auf die Verwendung einer HS ausgelegt und müsste für dieses Vorhaben trotz ISCG-05 stärker mit der Fräse bearbeitet werden.

Soweit ja eigentlich ok; aber leider entfallen dann auch sämtliche Garantieansprüche bezüglich des Rahmens!!!

Und ich hatte mich eigentlich schon so aufs FRX eingeschossen...


----------



## KA-Biker (20. Oktober 2010)

Hammerschmidt wer braucht schon Hammerschmidt. Schau mich an ,ich hab nur Ärger mit dem Teil... echt traurig.


----------



## Grmpf (20. Oktober 2010)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Habe mein Vorhaben, mir ein 2011er FRX zu holen soeben gecancelt!
> 
> Auf meiner Haben-Wollen-Liste steht ganz oben 'ne Hammerschmidt und laut Canyon ist der FRX-Rahmen nicht auf die Verwendung einer HS ausgelegt und müsste für dieses Vorhaben trotz ISCG-05 stärker mit der Fräse bearbeitet werden.
> 
> ...



dreckmist


----------



## Pimme (20. Oktober 2010)

...find das neue FRX sehr fein, schade nur,dass man keine farblichen Optionen hat. Derade die rote Schrift & die rote Boxxer taugt mir eben garnicht. 
Und das YT ist rein vom Design ja auch nicht jedermanns sache.
Preislich natürlich beide Bikes der Knaller top Komponenten zu nem sehr fairen Preis.
Mal schaun was für Alternativen es sonst noch gibt 
jetzt erst ma Winter, auch schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Oktober 2010)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Habe mein Vorhaben, mir ein 2011er FRX zu holen soeben gecancelt!
> 
> Auf meiner Haben-Wollen-Liste steht ganz oben 'ne Hammerschmidt und laut Canyon ist der FRX-Rahmen nicht auf die Verwendung einer HS ausgelegt und müsste für dieses Vorhaben trotz ISCG-05 stärker mit der Fräse bearbeitet werden.


Also ich kann dir nur so viel sagen: der User Mettwurst82 hat sich vor kurzem ein FRX mit Hammerschmidt zusammengebaut (siehe Gallery) und meinte, dass es bei ihm passen würde, wenn auch extreeeeem knapp...! Und zur Garantie: ich habe meine Garantie wenige Tage nach der Abholung meines Torque FR "weggeworfen"  weil ich eine ICSG-Kettenführung fahren wollte und dafür lieber den Umwerferadapter spanend erleichtert habe, als auf eine vernünftige KeFü (= nicht Tretlagerklemmung) zu verzichten. Also: SCHEI$$ drauf!  Wenn man einfach drauf achtet, dass alles in technisch vertretbaren Grenzen abläuft, halte ich das für unbedenklich.




KA-Biker schrieb:


> Hammerschmidt wer braucht schon Hammerschmidt. Schau mich an ,ich hab nur Ärger mit dem Teil... echt traurig.


Erzähl!  Ich halte das Teil eh schon für völligen Kernschrott (habe meine vom Torque ungefahren verkauft - und ich wusste wieso), aber technische Probleme hatte ich bisher noch nicht auf meiner Liste... gib mir MEHR Argumente gegen das Teil!


----------



## Suicyclist (21. Oktober 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also ich kann dir nur so viel sagen: der User Mettwurst82 hat sich vor kurzem ein FRX mit Hammerschmidt zusammengebaut (siehe Gallery) und meinte, dass es bei ihm passen würde, wenn auch extreeeeem knapp...!



"Zusammengebaut" schon, aber verletzungsbedingt noch nicht probegefahren!


----------



## paul.lahner (21. Oktober 2010)

das neue 9er gefällt mir auch gut!!
aber der lenkwinkel ist "nur" 66 grad?
das haben die enduros heut ja schon!?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. Oktober 2010)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> "Zusammengebaut" schon, aber verletzungsbedingt noch nicht probegefahren!



rischtisch... werde am we aber noch mal prüfen, ob sie über den kompletten federweg ohne kollision an der kettenstrebe vorbeiläuft.

diese fräsarbeiten halte ich nicht unbedingt von nöten. der iscg-adapter schließt bündig mit der lagerschale. geht auch gar nicht anders, da der iscg-adapter das tretlagergehäuse quasi verbreitert auf ca. 75 mm... (das sollte, wenn es denn eins ist, auch ein problem mit anderen kurbeln sein).


----------



## Master80 (22. Oktober 2010)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> das neue 9er gefällt mir auch gut!!
> aber der lenkwinkel ist "nur" 66 grad?
> das haben die enduros heut ja schon!?




Sehe ich auch so! warum 66° lenkwinkel ? 
gefällt mir auch nicht so! könnte schon 64° bis 65° grad haben
aber sonst ein Hammer teil zu dem preis


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Oktober 2010)

so, habe gerade den dämpfer ausgebaut. die hammerschmidt läuft über den gesamten federweg kollisionsfrei zum hinterbau.
ich habe allerdings nichts gefräst, sondern das ding einfach montiert. wenn man das so macht, sollte man auch keine garantie verlieren, da ja nichts am rahmen verändert wurde. wenn man den rahmen einschicken muss, baut man sie halt aus, wobei der rahmen wohl sowieso eher in die kategorie unkaputtbar fällt.


----------



## Grmpf (22. Oktober 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> so, habe gerade den dämpfer ausgebaut. die hammerschmidt läuft über den gesamten federweg kollisionsfrei zum hinterbau.
> ich habe allerdings nichts gefräst, sondern das ding einfach montiert. wenn man das so macht, sollte man auch keine garantie verlieren, da ja nichts am rahmen verändert wurde. wenn man den rahmen einschicken muss, baut man sie halt aus, wobei der rahmen wohl sowieso eher in die kategorie unkaputtbar fällt.



Moin, kannst Du bitte mal Bilder davon machen, wenn möglich?

Danke!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Oktober 2010)

klar, irgendwas bestimmtes? also, den dämpfer bau ich nicht mehr aus


----------



## Grmpf (22. Oktober 2010)

Schade, hätt ja sein können das Du welche gemacht hast oder den Dämpfer noch draussen hast ...

*edit:* Obwohl ... vielleicht doch eins von der HS wo man den Abstand erkennen kann ... so von oben oder so ...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Oktober 2010)

blick von unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grmpf (22. Oktober 2010)

Sehr cool vielen Dank!

Also passt eine HS ohne Anpassungen an das FRX 

Nice ...


----------



## LucaTorqueFRX (22. Oktober 2010)

zum lenkwinkel 
also ich find den lenkwinkel 
gut is schön wendig und fährt sich leicht


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Oktober 2010)

Grmpf schrieb:


> Sehr cool vielen Dank!
> 
> Also passt eine HS ohne Anpassungen an das FRX
> 
> Nice ...



ähm joa, aber fahrtests kann ich wie gesagt noch nicht liefern, also sollte man das jetzt nicht so als referenz nehmen. zweiradmechaniker bin ich auch nicht. also alles auf eigenes risiko


----------



## Grmpf (23. Oktober 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> ähm joa, aber fahrtests kann ich wie gesagt noch nicht liefern, also sollte man das jetzt nicht so als referenz nehmen. zweiradmechaniker bin ich auch nicht. also alles auf eigenes risiko



Kein Ding! Das ist aber schonmal n Statement. Tendiere im mom zu dem neuen FRX und wenn dann auch noch die HS passt (ob nun mit oder ohne kleinen Anpassungen) dann ist das schon mal ne gute Zukunftsaussicht 

Gruß


----------



## chrizelot (9. November 2010)

Hi, überlege auch nächstes Frühjahr ein Torque FRX anzuschaffen, ob LTD oder 9.0 is net klar. Beim 9.0 is einfach die Farbe furchtbar, schade dass ma den schwarzen Rahmen net wählen kann, die rote Gabel würd i no aushalten.

Frage 1: Kommt man mit dem Bike noch 300-400 HM rauf, wenn man z. B. 2-Fach-Kurbel montieren würde? Bei mittelmäßiger Kondition?
Untergrund: Forststrasse, Asphalt.

Frage 2: Bei Gondeltouren gibts ja oft engere Trails, Spitzkehren unsw.
Wie ist das Bike dann dort so? Macht das noch Spaß, oder hat man das Gefühl mit dem Lastwagen in der Gasse umdrehen zu müssen?

Steh nämlich vor der Entscheidung, so a mächtiges Teil für Bikepark (mittelhohe Drops + Sprünge) und Gondeltouren zu nehmen, oder ein Torque FR Rockzone bzw. Neues SX Trail mit ebenfalls 180.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (10. November 2010)

naja, spitzkehren mit doppelbrücke sind immer so ne sache. mit einer guten versetztechnik ist das natürlich machbar, aber da muss man ja auch erstmal das hinterrad hochkriegen, was bei 200 mm sicherlich mehr aufwand erfordert als bei 160-180 mm.


----------



## chrizelot (10. November 2010)

Danke für die Antwort.

Spitzkehren hätte ich schon vermutet. Mit dem 160/180-Big Hit hab is testweise mal versucht, ging noch ganz gut, wenn auch schwerer.

Sonst voll trailtauglich? 

Das Hinauffahren muß wohl jemand beantworten, der ein FRX fährt ;-)


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. November 2010)

chrizelot schrieb:


> Das Hinauffahren muß wohl jemand beantworten, der ein FRX *fährt* ;-)


Stimmt, der Herr Mettwurst besitzt ja eins, fährts aber nicht *Salz in die Wunde streu* 


@ chrizelot: Also zu dem von dir beschriebenen Einsatzzweck kann ich von meinem Standpunkt aus nur sagen: nimm das normale Torque! Ich fahre ein 2009er FR (mit originalem Luft-Dämpfer und Stahlfeder-Lyrik) und war damit über Sommer öfters im Bikepark unterwegs, wo die Strecken zum Teil ordentlich verrantzt waren. Klar, sehnt man sich da mal nach einer Double-Crown, aber alles in allem ist der zusätzliche Federweg und das Gewicht völlig unnötig, wenn man nicht ausschließlich grobes Zeug bergab ballert - meine Meinung. Ich würde dann auf jeden Fall das Dropzone nehmen, weil am stärksten bergab-orientiert. Dort kannst du ja ggf. noch einen Stahlfederdämpfer einbauen, falls dir der Vivid Air nicht liegt. Und das geht mit 100%iger Sicherheit besser bergauf als das FRX.


----------



## chrizelot (10. November 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ chrizelot: Also zu dem von dir beschriebenen Einsatzzweck kann ich von meinem Standpunkt aus nur sagen: nimm das normale Torque! Ich fahre ein 2009er FR (mit originalem Luft-Dämpfer und Stahlfeder-Lyrik) und war damit über Sommer öfters im Bikepark unterwegs, wo die Strecken zum Teil ordentlich verrantzt waren. Klar, sehnt man sich da mal nach einer Double-Crown, aber alles in allem ist der zusätzliche Federweg und das Gewicht völlig unnötig, wenn man nicht ausschließlich grobes Zeug bergab ballert - meine Meinung. Ich würde dann auf jeden Fall das Dropzone nehmen, weil am stärksten bergab-orientiert. Dort kannst du ja ggf. noch einen Stahlfederdämpfer einbauen, falls dir der Vivid Air nicht liegt. Und das geht mit 100%iger Sicherheit besser bergauf als das FRX.


 
Das ist mal a klare Ansage 

Ich denke mir das ja auch meistens, das Problem ist, ich bin eher Anfänger im Bikepark-Bereich, und im 100km Umkreis gibts 2 Bikeparks (Semmering/Maribor) und ab ev. nächstem Jahr 2 neue offizielle Lift-Gondelstrecken (DH/FR). Ich weiß eben nicht sicher, wohin ich mich entwickle. 
Voriges Jahr noch AM, heuer immerhin schon Drops mit 1-2m Höhe, FR- und leichte DH-Strecken und dgl....diese Saison wär a SC natürlich genau richtig gewesen.

Fürchte, i werd das net wirklich zukunftssicher entscheiden können. Als ob a Bike a Lebensentscheidung wäre...einfach ans kaufen, und zur Not wieder weg damit und a anderes ;-)


Ach ja: Hab ja noch ein 140er Nerve AM von 2009, is also a no so a Frage. Des is gut für Enduro-Touren, so gesehen wäre natürlich a schwereres Bike (FRX) a deutlicher Erweiterung des Spektrums des Fuhrparks *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (10. November 2010)

chrizelot schrieb:


> im 100km Umkreis gibts 2 Bikeparks (Semmering/Maribor) und ab ev. nächstem Jahr 2 neue offizielle Lift-Gondelstrecken (DH/FR).
> [...]
> Ach ja: Hab ja noch ein 140er Nerve AM von 2009


Ok, das sind allerdings 2 Argumente, die doch eher für ein FRX sprechen...!  Also wenn ich ein Nerve o. Ä. hätte, würde ich entweder mein Torque mehr auf bergab optimieren oder etwas größeres anschaffen - vor allem, wenn ich so viele gute Lift-Möglichkeiten in der Nähe hätte. ABER: das Dropzone ist schon ne Bank, was bergab-shredden angeht. Ist vermutlich auch abwärts etwas agiler zu bewegen. Also so lange du nicht zum DH-Racer wirst, wird das für dich auf jeden Fall passen, denke ich. Und in dem Fall wäre das FRX eh die falsche Wahl


----------



## Schiltrac (10. November 2010)

Master80 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so! warum 66° lenkwinkel ?
> gefällt mir auch nicht so! könnte schon 64° bis 65° grad haben
> aber sonst ein Hammer teil zu dem preis


 

Genau das möchte ich nun an meinem FRX ändern durch einen Winkelsteuersatz. Jedoch habe ich noch keinen gefunden, der mit einem 140mm Steuerrohr kompatibel ist. Gibt es dafür überhaupt welche?

mfg schiltrac


----------



## Master80 (10. November 2010)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Genau das möchte ich nun an meinem FRX ändern durch einen Winkelsteuersatz. Jedoch habe ich noch keinen gefunden, der mit einem 140mm Steuerrohr kompatibel ist. Gibt es dafür überhaupt welche?
> 
> mfg schiltrac



Ja sollte gehen mit dem Cane Creek Angelset. 
Finde das das ne feine sache ist nur der Preis für das angelset ist nicht gerade günstig.
fangen im netz so bei 179.99,- an.



0.5° +/-
1.0° +/-
1.5° +/-
0°
siehe link:http://www.canecreek.com/AngleSet


----------



## Master80 (11. November 2010)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Genau das möchte ich nun an meinem FRX ändern durch einen Winkelsteuersatz. Jedoch habe ich noch keinen gefunden, der mit einem 140mm Steuerrohr kompatibel ist. Gibt es dafür überhaupt welche?
> 
> mfg schiltrac




hier noch ein Video zum Angelset.
http://video.mpora.de/watch/3nWGHmTTV/

laut Video passt das das Angelset (fast) in jedes Steuerrohr und ist leicht einzubauen.
Da das FRX ein Standart 1,5" Steuerrohr hat sollte es theoretisch gehen.

kann das mal eben einer ausprobieren

Angaben ohne Gewehr


----------



## Schiltrac (11. November 2010)

Wow!
Habe gerade gesehen, dass Works Components ihr Angebot erweitert haben: Nun haben sie auch einen Winkelsteuersatz, der bis 142mm Steuerrohrlänge reicht 
(Set 5): http://www.workscomponents.bigcartel.com/product/works-components-1-5-degree-head-angle-reducer-cups

Ich könnte schwören, dass es dieses Set gestern noch nicht gab.

mfg


----------



## el martn (12. November 2010)

@ Mettwurst

welche Hammerschmidt hast Du, und welches Tretlager hast Du eingebaut? Bitte die genaue Typenbezeichung des Lagers.
Danke und Gruß
martn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmok (15. November 2010)

Grüsse würde die obrige frage gern nochmal erneuern....
Ich habe auch ein Nerve 2008 AM für Enduro touren, und will auch noch nen Freerider , bin da anfänger , 100kg schwer und pendel immo zwischen FRX 9 oder Rockzone da 2000 bei mir die grenze ist .
Jedoch Wohne ich eher im Mittelgebirge (eifel) und meine frage wäre ob man am FRX eine 2fach kurbel anbringen kann .
generell stelle ich mir die fragen
Anfänger mit 100kg besser FRX ? 
2fachkurbel für spass ausserhalb vom Bikepark , machbar ?


----------



## chrizelot (15. November 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ABER: das Dropzone ist schon ne Bank, was bergab-shredden angeht. Ist vermutlich auch abwärts etwas agiler zu bewegen. Also so lange du nicht zum DH-Racer wirst, wird das für dich auf jeden Fall passen, denke ich. Und in dem Fall wäre das FRX eh die falsche Wahl


 
Dropzone is schon ganz lässig, keine Frage, aber Luftdämpfer und HS-Kurbel sind bei mir keine Musthaves, und treiben den Preis ziemlich in die Höhe.

Ja, Downhill-Race is glaub i net so mein Ding, über Wurzelteppiche und Steinfelder rasen is für mich net das Hauptziel, wobei ich das auch gerne zur Abwechslung fahre. Steh mehr auf Flow! Für mich ist ein Bike wie das FRX (FR-Geometrie) dann glaub ich das Maximum an Heavyness


----------



## Deleted 125853 (16. November 2010)

@Schmok: Zweifachkurbel ist mögich. der Rahmen ist im Prinzip schon dafür vorbereitet. Gewindeösen für die Zugverlegung (Unterrohr), Aufnahmegewinde für E- Typ Umwerfer und Zugverlegungsbohrung für Umwerfer sind am Rahmen vorhanden. Was Du benötigst ist eine Zweifachkurbel (z. B. SLX oder Hussefelt), einen E- Typ Umwerfer, Trigger für den Umwerfer und einen Schaltzug und etwas Schaltzughülle. Um den Zug vernünftig am Rahmen befestigen zu können bieten sich die entsprechenden Schellen von Canyon an.

Bilder dazu kannst Du in meinem Album sehen.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## ragusbell (17. November 2010)

Hab mir grad mal ein FRX 9.0 bestellt .) Mal gespannt obs was taugt. Ursprünglich wollte ich das YT habe, denke aber, das ich doch nie wirklich DH fahren werde und mich öfter im Park aufhalten werde.

Mir gefällt die Farbgebung absolut..., die rote Gabel finde ich auch klasse. Bin ma gespannt wies in echt aussieht. Werde berichten wenns eintrifft.

Obs mein Felt Redemption ablösen wird, sehe ich aber noch nicht.....egal......der HABENWILL Faktor war höher


----------



## gummikopf (21. November 2010)

hey leute.

wollte fragen welche rahmengröße ich bei meinen 1.82 nehmen sollte !?
die Canyon seite sagt größe S was mir komisch vorkommt.
lg


----------



## chrizelot (22. November 2010)

gummikopf schrieb:


> hey leute.
> 
> wollte fragen welche rahmengröße ich bei meinen 1.82 nehmen sollte !?
> die Canyon seite sagt größe S was mir komisch vorkommt.
> lg


 
Ich bin 177, und hab bei meinen Canyon-Bikes immer M genommen, war aber immer zwischen M und L, und NIE zwischen M und S?

Hab aber das AM gekauft damals. I hätt ja ohne zu Schauen das FRX in Größe M genommen  

Hast du eh alle Daten richtig gemessen? Schrittlänge unsw? Ich bekomm nämlich a wieder M raus, wenn i meine Daten eingeb.


----------



## KA-Biker (22. November 2010)

Ich hab mir das FRX 2011 in M bestellt und bin 1.80M.


----------



## ragusbell (23. November 2010)

Ich habs mir in S bestellt...bin aber auch nur gewaltige 1,71


----------



## Suicyclist (24. November 2010)

Bei mir wird's bei 1,78 Größe M werden.

Ich wollte mir vorab schon mal 'ne Reverb bestellen, bin mir aber unsicher wegen der Länge (380er oder 420er).
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen diesbezüglich?

Denke aber, ich nehme eher die längere in der Hoffnung, dass man sie notfalls immer noch kürzen kann...


Ach ja: 31,6, oder?


----------



## KA-Biker (24. November 2010)

Vohin hatte ich Canyon kontaktiert, ob ich eine 350er Feder in meinen M-Rahmen haben könnte da ich ein 60kg Fliegengewicht bin. Ich dachte sie bieten es ja auch bei S-Rahmen an. Aber keine Chance...-.-. Die Begründung war, dass die Räder z.b. 50mal in S, 50mal in M und 50 mal in L gebaut werden und daher gibts keine Möglichkeit nen Dämpfer mit 350er Feder zu bekommen. Die ordern alle Teile schon voher, egal ob Räder bestellt sind oder nicht. Echt schade, ohne Aufpreis geht nichts.


PS: POSITIV..meine Mail wurde innerhalb einer Stunde beantwortet.




GRüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (24. November 2010)

Optitune? 



			
				http://www.canyon.com/service/faq.html?c=13&q=84 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es gibt auch Modelle, in denen eine Stahlfeder zum Einsatz kommt. Hier empfiehlt sich ein Blick in die unten stehenden Angaben, denn eine vom Standard abweichende Federhärte kann nur durch Austausch erreicht werden. *Selbstverständlich erledigt Canyon für Dich diesen Umbau auf Wunsch.*



...das wird's wohl nicht nur für die Gabeln geben, das wär doch Unsinn?


----------



## KA-Biker (24. November 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Optitune?
> 
> 
> 
> ...das wird's wohl nicht nur für die Gabeln geben, das wär doch Unsinn?


 
Also offiziel angeboten wird es nicht bei dem FRX. Für die Fox 40 haben ich Optitune machen lassen.


----------



## Suicyclist (29. November 2010)

FRX ist bestellt, Hammerschmidt und Reverb auch. Jetzt fehlen mir noch Pedale: 
Plattform mit geschraubten Pins, robust, relativ flach und nicht zu schwer sollten sie sein. ...und gerne in weiss.
Haupteinsatzgebiet Bikepark, Preis so zwischen 50 und 100

Die Auswahl ist riesig und mir fehlt der Überblick!
Wäre also dankbar für Tips!


(Wollte deswegen jetzt keinen extra Fred aufmachen, nur um dann die Standard "SuFu!!!"-Antwort zu ernten. Vielleicht bekomme ich hier ja auf die Schnelle Schützenhilfe anderer FRX-Fahrer?)


----------



## KA-Biker (29. November 2010)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> FRX ist bestellt, Hammerschmidt und Reverb auch. Jetzt fehlen mir noch Pedale:
> Plattform mit geschraubten Pins, robust, relativ flach und nicht zu schwer sollten sie sein. ...und gerne in weiss.
> Haupteinsatzgebiet Bikepark, Preis so zwischen 50 und 100
> 
> ...


 

NC 17 Sudpin III in Weiss... Die habe ich auch. Sind echt super leichte Pedale(385gr das Paar) und sehen echt gut aus. Liegen preislich super in deinem Budget. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen diese Teile.


Patrick


----------



## Suicyclist (30. November 2010)

Machen einen guten Eindruck, die Teile!
Danke für den Tip!

Schreib' ich sie mir jetzt in weiss oder in rot auf den Wunschzettel.
Weiss könnte zu den Kurbelarmen der Hammerschmidt komisch aussehen und wenn das Rot nicht zu dem der Boxxer passt, ist auch doof.

(Ich tendiere zu weissen Sudpins und rotem HS-Pimp-Kit; glaube, das kommt noch am besten.)


----------



## ragusbell (30. November 2010)

Dann geh auf Nummer Sicher und nimm se in schwarz  Ich hab se mir in rot geordert...bin ma gespannt


----------



## kreet (30. November 2010)

Ich kann sie jedem nur in schwarz empfehlen, da sie eloxiert sind. Die anderen Farben gehen relativ schnell ab. (lackiert)


----------



## Grmpf (30. November 2010)

*@*Suicyclist: Wenn Du alles komplett hast, poste mal Bilder plz


----------



## Suicyclist (30. November 2010)

Hab' mir grad nochmal das Video auf der Canyon HP angeschaut: da sind am 9.0 die weissen NC-17 montiert; sieht klasse aus. So machen wir das!

Logo ist eloxiert widerstandsfähiger als lackiert; aber sind wir mal ehrlich: Ich leg' mir das Teil als Sportgerät/Gebrauchsgegenstand zu. Klar muss es auch geil aussehen aber Kampfspuren gehören doch auch dazu, oder?

Fürs Posen vor der Eisdiele hat der liebe Gott doch extra das Fixie erschaffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (30. November 2010)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Machen einen guten Eindruck, die Teile!
> Danke für den Tip!
> 
> Schreib' ich sie mir jetzt in weiss oder in rot auf den Wunschzettel.
> ...


 

Schau mal bei mir. Sieht gut aus. Ich habe Hammerschmidt FR. Das Rot ist ziemlich grell kann ich dir sagen. Ich hab auch in drei Farben damals da gehabt, weil ich mich nicht entscheiden konnte. 

Gruß


----------



## Suicyclist (12. Dezember 2010)

Schon gesehen?

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/is-this-the-best-value-downhill-bike-of-2011-28583


----------



## ragusbell (14. Dezember 2010)

Na toll....hab heut nen Anruf von Canyon bekommen...nix da KW51....kommt erst KW 6 

ICH BIN UNGEDULDIG......, das war bisher schon NERVENZERFETZEND.....UND JETZT DAS ....GRR


----------



## KA-Biker (14. Dezember 2010)

ragusbell schrieb:


> Na toll....hab heut nen Anruf von Canyon bekommen...nix da KW51....kommt erst KW 6
> 
> ICH BIN UNGEDULDIG......, das war bisher schon NERVENZERFETZEND.....UND JETZT DAS ....GRR


 

Klingt echt mies. Bin mal gespannt ob ich noch einen Anruf erhalte. Denn ich denke wenn ich meins nicht bekomme bekommt keiner Seines..
Ich hab schon am zweiten oder dritten Tag nach online gehen der Seite bestellt Mitte/Ende Okt. Da müsste ich zu den ersten gehören oder der erste sein der bestellt hat.


grüße
tapfer bleiben


----------



## Suicyclist (14. Dezember 2010)

ragusbell schrieb:


> Na toll....hab heut nen Anruf von Canyon bekommen...nix da KW51....kommt erst KW 6
> 
> ICH BIN UNGEDULDIG......, das war bisher schon NERVENZERFETZEND.....UND JETZT DAS ....GRR



Wann hast Du bestellt?
LTD oder "normal"???

PAAANIIIK !!!


----------



## chrizelot (14. Dezember 2010)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Wann hast Du bestellt?
> LTD oder "normal"???
> 
> PAAANIIIK !!!


 
Ich werd mir auch eins bestellen (FRX LTD, 9.0 oder Rockzone), aber stelle mich auf keinen fixen Termin ein. Hab bisher 2 Bikes dort bestellt, war keines im Zeitplan. Aber ist nicht immer so, a Freund hatte bei Cube eine arge Zeitverzögerung, und hat daher mit gutem Erfolg auf Canyon gewechselt. 

Ich denke mir, das ist scheinbar nicht sooo einfach, sind ja selbst auch von sehr vielen Zuliefereren abhängig (siehe Komponenten), da braucht nur einer! seine Termine net einhalten, dann ist es schon passiert. 

Also keine Panik schieben, je später es kommt, desto länger habt ihr es dann auch 

PS: Natürlich ist es schlimmer, wenn man kein altes Bike mehr hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragusbell (14. Dezember 2010)

Hab mir ein FRX 9.0 bestellt. Nicht das LTD. Habe es am ersten Tag der Erscheinung bestellt....., Geld ham se seit 2 Monaten


----------



## Xplosion51 (15. Dezember 2010)

Zinsvorteil !


----------



## KA-Biker (15. Dezember 2010)

ragusbell schrieb:


> Hab mir ein FRX 9.0 bestellt. Nicht das LTD. Habe es am ersten Tag der Erscheinung bestellt....., Geld ham se seit 2 Monaten



Ist völlig egal wann du bezahlt hast. Die fertigen nach Plan und nicht nach Bestellung. Es ist genau festgehalten wann was produziert wird. Die fertigen auch nur ne bestimmt Anzahl an Räder und wenn die weg sind gibt es dann auch keine neuen mehr.


Gruß


----------



## Xplosion51 (15. Dezember 2010)

Acros A-Flat wenn was gscheits sein soll 

http://www.dirty-stuff.de/product_info.php?info=p197_acros-a-flat-2010.html


----------



## KA-Biker (16. Dezember 2010)

.........wuuuuuuuhuu FRX Ltd.



Sehr geehrte/er Patrick Weber,

vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
Wir stellen derzeit Ihre Bestellung zusammen und werden diese innerhalb der kommenden
48 Stunden an DHL übergeben. Anschließend erhalten Sie eine Versandbestätigung
per E-Mail mit Angabe der Trackingnummer Ihres Paketes.

Mit besten Grüßen aus Koblenz,

Ihr Canyon Team


----------



## ragusbell (7. Januar 2011)

Jippie....heut Morgen hat der Postbote ein KLEINES PAKET hier abgegeben...und drinne war: MEIN NAGELNEUES FRX 9.0 .

Sollte erst KW 6 kommen...nu kams KW1 

FREU FREU


----------



## Suicyclist (7. Januar 2011)

ragusbell schrieb:


> Jippie....heut Morgen hat der Postbote ein KLEINES PAKET hier abgegeben...und drinne war: MEIN NAGELNEUES FRX 9.0 .
> 
> Sollte erst KW 6 kommen...nu kams KW1
> 
> FREU FREU



Freut mich zwar für Dich, aaaber:

WAS IST DAS FÜR'N SHICE ???

Meins war für KW 51 angekündigt; wurde dann auf 52 und jetzt auf KW3 verschoben und Deins ist schon bei Dir???

Ich bin entsetzt!!!


----------



## Suicyclist (7. Januar 2011)

Ach ja: FOTOOOS BÜDDE !!!


----------



## ragusbell (7. Januar 2011)

Fotos? Wofür? Sieht aus wie auf der HP, nur mit roten NC-17 Pedalen 

Wenn Du die HS verbaut hast, bitte nähere Infos. Sollte das klappen, oder ich mir auch eine.


----------



## comegetsome (7. Januar 2011)

Die Ansichten auf der HP sind leider eher dürftig. Die Bikes wirken halt nochmal völlig anders wenn ein bischen Perspektive hinzukommt. 

Finde es sowieso schade das man auf der HP keine 360°-Ansichten anbietet oder ähnliches.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suicyclist (7. Januar 2011)

ragusbell schrieb:


> Fotos? Wofür? Sieht aus wie auf der HP, nur mit roten NC-17 Pedalen
> 
> Wenn Du die HS verbaut hast, bitte nähere Infos. Sollte das klappen, oder ich mir auch eine.



Die HS setzt noch Schimmel an, wenn sie hier noch länger rumliegt.
Und auch bei mir warten schon NC-17; allerdings in weiss.

Wann hast Du Deins denn genau geordert?
Hast Du auch vorab überwiesen oder per NN gezahlt?


----------



## Suicyclist (7. Januar 2011)

Ah, grad gesehen: Schon im Nov. geordert und bezahlt!
Und sowieso 'ne andere Größe...


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (8. Januar 2011)

fotos mann mach bilder ,


----------



## Komodo3000 (8. Januar 2011)




----------



## Suicyclist (8. Januar 2011)

DANKE, Micha !!!


----------



## KA-Biker (9. Januar 2011)

Sattel, Sattelstütze und Kefü  entsprechen beim LTD nicht der Orginalausstattung. Außerdem sieht es 100mal besser aus.


----------



## chrizelot (11. Januar 2011)

Hi, hab gerade ein anders Foto vom Canyon FRX LTD in der Farbe "raw" gesehen, war etwas erschrocken, sieht gar nicht wie auf der Homepage aus. 

http://img41.imageshack.us/f/1000159xu.jpg/

Wer hats schon live gesehen? Ich steh zwar auf einfache Farbgebung, aber das Bild hat mich erst einmal geschockt, dachte das ist viel "weißer" und vor allem mit gleichmäßigem Farbton.....mann, heuer gibts echt nur Modelle, die mir gar nicht gefallen, in den Vorjahren war alles noch akzeptabel für mich...


----------



## Komodo3000 (11. Januar 2011)

Ich fand's im Showroom superschick! 
Es ist eher gräulich-matt und sieht gebürstet aus. Dadurch entstehen unregelmäßige Muster. Ich glaube, auf dem von Dir verlinkten Bild glänzt es wegen dem Blitzlicht so komisch.


----------



## chrizelot (11. Januar 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Ich fand's im Showroom superschick!
> Es ist eher gräulich-matt und sieht gebürstet aus. Dadurch entstehen unregelmäßige Muster. Ich glaube, auf dem von Dir verlinkten Bild glänzt es wegen dem Blitzlicht so komisch.



Hi, auch noch auf? ;-)

Ok, das könnte sein, dennoch schaut es auf den Produktfotos gaaanz anders aus.

Wäre fein, wenn jemand mal ein Foto unter Tageslicht posten könnte, kann keine 3.000 EUR ausgeben, wenn es mir dann optisch gar nicht zusagt.

Wenn es vielen anderen gefällt, ist`s schon mal gut, wegen der Wiederverkaufschance ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (11. Januar 2011)

chrizelot schrieb:


> Hi, hab gerade ein anders Foto vom Canyon FRX LTD in der Farbe "raw" gesehen, war etwas erschrocken, sieht gar nicht wie auf der Homepage aus.
> 
> http://img41.imageshack.us/f/1000159xu.jpg/
> 
> Wer hats schon live gesehen? Ich steh zwar auf einfache Farbgebung, aber das Bild hat mich erst einmal geschockt, dachte das ist viel "weißer" und vor allem mit gleichmäßigem Farbton.....mann, heuer gibts echt nur Modelle, die mir gar nicht gefallen, in den Vorjahren war alles noch akzeptabel für mich...


.              

Schau einfach meine Bilder an,dann kannst du ein richtiges Bild sehen.


----------



## Suicyclist (11. Januar 2011)

Es gibt doch eh nur wenige Oberflächen, die noch geiler aussehen als gebürstetes Alu. Ich find's klasse!

Leider hätte das LTD mein Budget gesprengt, daher ist es das "Standard"-FRX geworden, welches statt in KW51 jetzt erst in KW3 kommen sollte; doch siehe da:

Heute morgen kam die erfreuliche Nachricht:

_Sehr geehrte/er ...,

vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
Wir haben Ihre Bestellung heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben. Die Trackingnummer
Ihres Pakets lautet..._

Ich freu' mich riesig und bin schon sooo gespannt, ob meine Hammerschmidt sich jetzt problemlos montieren lässt oder nicht...
(Werde Euch bescheid geben, wenn ich's weiss!)


----------



## chrizelot (11. Januar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> .
> 
> Schau einfach meine Bilder an,dann kannst du ein richtiges Bild sehen.


 
Hi, danke für die vielen Antworten, erlaube mir das Bild hier zu posten, damit sich jeder "ein Bild machen" kann.  Auf deinem Foto sieht es wieder viel besser aus, Gott sei Dank! 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/808788


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (11. Januar 2011)

ich bin echt am überlegen dieses jahr mal etwas sparen und mir ein frx zu holen ,fahre keine rennen und dann past das ganz gut,was ich nicht verstehe der lenkwinkel soll 66 sein aber das ltd mit der 40 die ja doch erheblich höher baut soll auch 66 haben ???hat das mal einer nachgemessen


----------



## Morgoth (12. Januar 2011)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> ...fahre keine rennen und dann past das ganz gut...



öhm eignet sich das frx nicht gut für rennen? was spricht dagegen?


----------



## KA-Biker (12. Januar 2011)

Das FRX ist eben nicht so racelastig wie ein Demo. Aber mit ein paar kleinen Änderung ist alles möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morgoth (12. Januar 2011)

puh jetzt hatte ich schon gedacht, dass ich fürs falsche spar hm jo des demo ist mir auch aufgefallen...aber da gefällt mir der rahmenbau nicht...

ganz kurz vllt: an was für änderungen hast du da gedacht?


----------



## KA-Biker (12. Januar 2011)

Am Steuersatz, Lenker und Vorbau könntest du auf jeden Fall noch was rausholen.

Ist schon ein super Rad.
Super Test hier --->  http://www.fraktur-magazin.de/technik/2010/canyontorquefrx90ltd/canyontorquefrx90ltd.php

Demo fährt einfach jeder "Depp". Vom Torque FRX LTD fahren nicht so viele rum.


----------



## Morgoth (12. Januar 2011)

Alles klaro danke. Bis jetzt bleibt das FRX an erster Kaufstelle^^


----------



## KA-Biker (12. Januar 2011)

Bei mir auch....ich habs auch schon.

Ich werde dieses Jahr auch Rennen fahren,..z.b in Wildbad


----------



## Morgoth (13. Januar 2011)

ah menno muss noch 3 monate sparen-.-hm nya des wetter macht ja eh noch net mit^^


----------



## KA-Biker (13. Januar 2011)

Aber du kannst ja schon bald bestellen. Liefertermin ist ja jetzt schon KW 12 wenn du es jetzt bestellst.


----------



## Morgoth (13. Januar 2011)

jo ich wollts vor ort abholen dann muss ich net so lang auf die lieferung warten...oder kann man da "vorbestellen"?


----------



## KA-Biker (13. Januar 2011)

Da musst du genau so lange vorher bestellen.


----------



## Morgoth (13. Januar 2011)

mist alla hopp dann mach ichs so wie du gesagt hast


----------



## FFM (17. Januar 2011)

Bestellt...KW 12 FRX LTD. Hat jemand noch Bilder von dem Ding, außer die hier im Forum sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (17. Januar 2011)

Loooki to my photos


----------



## chrizelot (17. Januar 2011)

Wer von euch wird eine 2-fach-Kurbel montieren beim FRX?
Ich hab gestern geschaut, die Truvativ Holzfeller DH 2.2 kostet eigentlich gleich viel wie die 1.1. 

Könnte man also fast kostenlos tauschen, wenn man die originale halbwegs gut verkaufen kann. 

Ich glaub, i will des Ding nämlich gelegentlich auf unsere Haushügel (300 HM, Asphalt oder flache, planierte Forststrassen) rauftreten, da es dort gute FR-Strecken gibt. 

Im Bikepark hätt i bei Wechsel dann natürlich wieder das leidige Problem mit der herabspringenden Kette:

Daher die Frage: Ich brauch dann vermutlich a andere Kettenführung, nämlich a schaltbare? Hat da schon wer eine Lösung, die sicher funktioniert bei dem Bike? Kenn mich gar nicht aus, auf was ich da überhaupt schauen muss und wie das funktioniert


----------



## FFM (18. Januar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Loooki to my photos



Genau um deine Bilder geht es neben. Eins sieht super aus, dass andere repräsentiert die Baumarktvariante...


----------



## Suicyclist (18. Januar 2011)

chrizelot schrieb:


> Ich brauch dann vermutlich a andere Kettenführung, nämlich a schaltbare? Hat da schon wer eine Lösung, die sicher funktioniert bei dem Bike? Kenn mich gar nicht aus, auf was ich da überhaupt schauen muss und wie das funktioniert



Da gibts doch von Canyon den 2-fachen für Torques ab '08 für 39,95, oder erinnere ich mich falsch?


----------



## chrizelot (18. Januar 2011)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Da gibts doch von Canyon den 2-fachen für Torques ab '08 für 39,95, oder erinnere ich mich falsch?


 
Hmm...also im Shop bzw. Outlet gibt es keine Kategorie dafür, hab gerade alles durchgesehen. Wird es daher wohl nicht geben, hab nur irgendwo in diesem Forum gelesen, dass sich jemand selber eine geschnitzt hat. Was für mich nicht in Frage kommt.

http://www.canyon.com/zubehoer/


----------



## chrizelot (18. Januar 2011)

chrizelot schrieb:


> hab nur irgendwo in diesem Forum gelesen, dass sich jemand selber eine geschnitzt hat.


 
aja...hier...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7929806#post7929806


----------



## el martn (18. Januar 2011)

canyon Kettenführung:

http://www.canyon.com/zubehoer/artikel.html?ac=Z04_02


----------



## chrizelot (18. Januar 2011)

el martn schrieb:


> canyon Kettenführung:


 
Ups....komplett übersehen, danke. 
Unter Schutzbleche und Neoprenschutz hätte ich das natürlich auch nicht vermutet.

Werd mal fragen, ob "alle Torque-Modelle" auch alle "Torque FRX-Modelle" einschließt. Sonst wärs das dann eigentlich schon.


----------



## Canyon_Support (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo chrizelot,

unsere schaltbare Kettenführung passt NICHT an die "Torque FRX" Modelle.
Der Canyon Chainguide ist für die direkte Verschraubung am Tretlager konstruiert.
Die "Torque FRX" Rahmen haben diese drei Befestigungslöcher nicht.
Alle anderen Torque Modelle ab 2009 haben den passenden Befestigungsstandard am Tretlager.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Niels Wahl
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrizelot (18. Januar 2011)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Hallo chrizelot,
> 
> unsere schaltbare Kettenführung passt NICHT an die "Torque FRX" Modelle.
> Der Canyon Chainguide ist für die direkte Verschraubung am Tretlager konstruiert.
> ...


 
Ok, vielen Dank für die Auskunft. Dann ist auch klar, warum derjenige User sich selbst eine gebaut hat. 

Also bleibt die Frage offen, ob es irgendeine fertige Lösung gibt.


----------



## Suicyclist (18. Januar 2011)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Hallo chrizelot,
> 
> unsere schaltbare Kettenführung passt NICHT an die "Torque FRX" Modelle.
> Der Canyon Chainguide ist für die direkte Verschraubung am Tretlager konstruiert.
> Die "Torque FRX" Rahmen haben diese drei Befestigungslöcher nicht.



Zitat Canyon-HP:
_Der schaltbare Canyon Chainguide ist mit 2-fach Kurbeln kompatibel
und ist für den ISCG Standard vorbereitet._

Der FRX Rahmen verfügt doch über genau diesen ISCG(05)-Standard, oder?
...nur dass die Gewinde nicht direkt im Rahmen sondern in der mit ihm verbundenen Adapterplatte sitzen!


----------



## Suicyclist (21. Januar 2011)

Mist! Hab' alles auseinandergerissen, um endlich die Hammerschmidt ans Bike zu schmeissen und jetzt passt das Drecks-Lager nicht.
Hab' das 68/73er hier und der Rahmen ist mit ISCG-Aufnahme 75 breit.
Fräsen will ich nicht weil's schon so schön plan is' und mir sonst auch zuwenig "Fleisch" überbleibt.
Also schnell 83er Lager geordert und schon 'n paar Spacer bereitgelegt...
...uuund: waaarten!!!


----------



## Schmok (21. Januar 2011)

Bei meinem FRX 2010 ist diese Kettenführung an Zweifachkurbel verbaut , funzt prima, muss aber zurechtgebogen o. gefräst werden damit sie passt.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p14547_Kettenfuehrung-Shiftguide-Team-.html


----------



## Mettwurst82 (24. Januar 2011)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Mist! Hab' alles auseinandergerissen, um endlich die Hammerschmidt ans Bike zu schmeissen und jetzt passt das Drecks-Lager nicht.
> Hab' das 68/73er hier und der Rahmen ist mit ISCG-Aufnahme 75 breit.
> Fräsen will ich nicht weil's schon so schön plan is' und mir sonst auch zuwenig "Fleisch" überbleibt.
> Also schnell 83er Lager geordert und schon 'n paar Spacer bereitgelegt...
> ...uuund: waaarten!!!



Das Problem(chen) hab ich auch. Hab aber das 73er montiert. Die Kurbel läuft gut angezogen auch freigängig. Aber was verbaut denn dann Canyon für ne Tretlagerbreite? 75er gibt es doch gar nicht, oder?

P.S.: Konnte immer noch nicht testen. Hab seit 10 Wochen Gips und wie's ausschaut waren die umsonst und es muss operiert werden...  Scheiss Kahnbein! Der letzte Drecksknochen! Hab schon >6 Monate nicht mehr auf em Bock gesessen.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (26. Januar 2011)

@mettwurst

sei froh das dus im winter hast...ich hab mir letztes jahr mitte frühling das kahnbein gebrochen...das war vllt ein spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrizelot (26. Januar 2011)

Hört auf von den Verletzungen zu reden, sonst bekomm ich meine diversen Angsthaltungen wieder *alle* zurück, statt das ich die vielen übrigen wegbekomme ;-)
hab übrigens nur eine langwierige handgelenksverstauchung, wird mich noch monate verfolgen, wenn nicht jahre


----------



## Suicyclist (26. Januar 2011)

Hammerschmidt sitzt!

Verdaaammt knappe Kiste, Alter!

Hoffe, ich find' dann morgen mal die Zeit für 'ne ordentliche Probefahrt.
Fotos folgen dann auch!


----------



## ragusbell (27. Januar 2011)

So...jetzt ma ich...BÜLDER BÜDDE  und, was haste da nun genau drangebaut (Lager etc)


----------



## Suicyclist (27. Januar 2011)

Hier endlich mal die versprochenen Bilder:


----------



## Suicyclist (27. Januar 2011)

83er HS-Lager mit Spacern linksseitig wg. der Kettenlinie.

Rechts bleibt jetzt halt 'n büschen Lack auf der Strecke; aber das stört mich nicht weiter!
Funzt jedenfalls voll geil!!!

I  Hammerschmidt !!!


----------



## Schmok (27. Januar 2011)

mal bitte auf die Waage stell´n  und Rahmengrösse nennen 
auch würde mich intressieren ob du den Dämpfer mal ausgebaut hast und den kompletten Federweg mal an der HS kontrolliert hast 
Frage mich, ob das beim abspringen also ausfedern nich anschlägt 
eventuel täucht mich die Foto perspektive aber 

Ich Persönlich hadere aber auch mit der Sinnfrage , mir ist meins mit der Totem schon zu träge um eine HS für nötig zu halten , ich hab ne 2fach Kurbel+Kettenführung drann und hinten die Saint mit grossem Käfig , aber eventuel täuche ich mich auch hier  mangels fitness und erfahrungen mit Kettensprüngen   mal sehen 
auf jedenfall intressant das ganze 
 ride on und berichte pls.


----------



## Suicyclist (27. Januar 2011)

@schmok: Rahmengröße ist M. Gewicht kenn' ich nicht aber ich nehme mal 'ne Waage mit, wenn ich nächstes Mal zur Garage fahr.

Dämpfer hab' ich nicht ausgebaut, aber komplett ausgefedert hat die Grundplatte der HS einmal kurz den Lack weggedrückt und jetzt passts.

Mit etwas Dremeltuning an der Platte könnte ich auch wieder nachlacken. Aber mich störts nicht, da definitiv kein Druck auf der Platte der HS lastet und das nicht der letzte Kratzer sein wird.
(Könnte ja auch minimal spacern, aber dann wäre die Kettenlinie nicht mehr so schön.)

Mit der Hammerschmidt schaltet man mMn übrigens häufiger als mit Mehrfachkettenblatt, weils einfach so geil knackig und schnell geht!


----------



## Schmok (28. Januar 2011)

mein FRX 2010 gr. L wiegt zZ. fahrbereit ganze 20Kg ! 
Änderungen :
Kindshok+Yuutak für WuW, Raceface Atls FR Lenker+ Syntace griffel, , XT umwerfer+Saintschaltung, Avid Code ,
(dann noch Baustelle) 5050xxPedale.Huzler 2fach Kurbel+Kefü. 600er Feder 

naja so muss ich nicht allein zwischen Aschermittwoch und Ostern Fasten 
Übertreib das aber nie  mimm abnehmen


----------



## chrizelot (28. Januar 2011)

Schmok schrieb:


> mein FRX 2010 gr. L wiegt zZ. fahrbereit ganze 20Kg !
> Änderungen :
> Kindshok+Yuutak für WuW, Raceface Atls FR Lenker+ Syntace griffel, , XT umwerfer+Saintschaltung, Avid Code ,
> (dann noch Baustelle) 5050xxPedale.Huzler 2fach Kurbel+Kefü. 600er Feder
> ...


 
Hey hou...du hast ja eine 2-fach-Kurbel an dem Bike, kannst du bitte mal genauer beschreiben, was du da oben (Kurbel + Kefü) hast bzw. was du bei der montage beachten musstest?

i überleg nämlich auch zu tauschen bei 2011er (coming soon).


----------



## Schmok (29. Januar 2011)

Vorweg, der Vorbesitzer des Bikes hat das bei mir umbauen lassen....!
Verbaut sind : 
Passender XT umwerfer mit Saint Schaltung

KettenfÃ¼hrung Turativ - wie im post hier weiter oben verlinkt

( hier muss wohl zur schwinge hin ein wenig weggenommen werden oder  weggebogen , das erklÃ¤rt sich aber von selbst wenn man das teil da drann  hÃ¤lt, bzw das wurde im ersten Torque Thread so mitte/sommer 2010 mal  genau beschrieben, sollteste suchen , da hat sich dann da auch jemand  eine KefÃ¼ selbst gebaut hat, jedoch die bei mir verbaute funzt nun eigentlich gut

Huzzelfeld Kurbelgarnitur mit Howitzer innenlager - Preiswert - werde  sie aber austauschen , wahrscheinlich gegen Saint oder Holzfeller OCT
(jedoch zugegeben wegen gewicht und Style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 weil, sieht mir zu billig aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aber funzt, jetzt, ziemlich gut )

Der Vorbesitzer hat hinten das Saintschaltwerk mit dem kleinen KÃ¤fig belassen,
Fahrtechnich hat dann vorne jedes Kettenblatt nur seinen logisch kleinen einsatzbereich hinten am Ritzelpack.
(ich hatte mich beim Kauf des Bikes Ã¼ber die Ãlspuren an den Griffen  gewundert, das hat sich nach einer Probefahrt aber dann schnell erklÃ¤rt  denn.... )
Theoretisch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Praktich aber wirds dann vergessen und die Feder im Schaltwerk leiert  mit der Zeit aus und bei chainsuck ists dann vorbei mit Federspannung )
nun....
Theoretisch kann man den kleinen KÃ¤fig (SS) am schaltwerk austauschen lassen,  nur bei Schimano service Werkstatt , das ist aber so Teuer genug um  gleich ein Saintschaltwerk mit Mittelgrossem KÃ¤fig (GS) zu kaufen, 74 â¬ bei  Rose !
DafÃ¼r hab ich mich dann auch gleich entschieden , mit neuer SRamKette ! (wegen lÃ¤nge)

Jetzt funzt alles Super , die Kette fliegt auch nicht mehr ab und die Griffe bleiben nun Ãlfrei 

Wie gesagt ich habs so gebraucht so gekauft, ich hadere aber noch mangels erfahrung mit einem Kettenblatt, jedoch mit Sinn und unsinn da ich das Bike eher fÃ¼rs BP nutzen werde beim WuW macht es wohl bedingt Sinn, denn 20Kg, Geometrie, Stahlfedern, MMdh reifen machen das Bike meines erachtens nach trÃ¤ge genug , aber eventuel gewÃ¶hne ich mich noch wenn ich mein Nerve nun Ã¶fters stehen lasse   ( aber, warum  )

Edit: hab eben in der Freeride von 08 gelesen das die Turativ Shiftgide nicht in jedem Rahmen "Schleiffrei" arbeitet und mit der Rohrzange etwas aus dem Weg (wohl der Kette) gebogen werden muss . kann sein das das schon gemeint ist .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommyOO (29. Januar 2011)

so war eben bei Canyon mir es mal Live anschauen und fahren.Ist Live schon ne Wucht. Gehört im Frühjahr mir. Was ist für eine Feder in der Boxxer RC2C vom Werk aus drin ? Bin nicht grad der schwerste,so 67kg. Würdet ihr auch die Mittlere empfehlen ? Wollte bei 1,82m aber L nehmen. M kam mir beim fahren doch etwas klein vor oder wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## chrizelot (29. Januar 2011)

Unter dem Punkt "FAQ, Optitune" steht was drinnen, aber nicht für die Boxxer. Habens wohl vergessen? In der Fox ist die blaue Feder drin.

Hier ist auch noch ein Punkt, fehlt aber auch hier:

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...ies_id=6&supportcenter_articles_id=166&page=2

Wer das billigere FRX 9.0 kauft, bekommt halt nicht den gleichen Support  ;-)


So, jetzt ein guter Tipp: Bestell das Bike zur Probe (natürlich nicht bis zum Schluss, vorerst), einer der ersten Zwischenschritte verrät dir, welche Feder drinnen ist (Option: Optitune).


----------



## tommyOO (29. Januar 2011)

Ok hab mal gemacht da kann man denn auswählen zwischen Standartfeder,63-72kg,72-86kg und über 90kg. Glaube sollte lieber die für mein Gewicht nehmen. Sonst ist die Gabel doch nicht auf mich abgestimmt und das Verhalten ist schlechter oder?


----------



## chrizelot (29. Januar 2011)

tommyOO schrieb:


> Ok hab mal gemacht da kann man denn auswählen zwischen Standartfeder,63-72kg,72-86kg und über 90kg. Glaube sollte lieber die für mein Gewicht nehmen. Sonst ist die Gabel doch nicht auf mich abgestimmt und das Verhalten ist schlechter oder?


 
Hatte noch nie eine Stahlfeder, aber ich denke genau so wirds sein. Bei der Luftgabel stellt man ja auch auf sein Gewicht ein. 

Bei mir ist die blaue Feder auch schon recht knapp, weil manchmal 78kg Eigengewicht, dazu Helm, Brille, Protektorenset, Schuhe, Gewand, ev. kleiner Rucksack mit Trinkblase....da sind 2-4kg zusätzlich nix...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (31. Januar 2011)

chrizelot schrieb:


> Hört auf von den Verletzungen zu reden, sonst bekomm ich meine diversen Angsthaltungen wieder *alle* zurück, statt das ich die vielen übrigen wegbekomme ;-)
> hab übrigens nur eine langwierige handgelenksverstauchung, wird mich noch monate verfolgen, wenn nicht jahre



Warst du beim Arzt? So ne langwierige Handgelenksverstauchung kann nämlich auch ganz schnell ein Kahnbeinbruch sein... Lass das lieber prüfen (MRT) falls noch nicht geschehen!

@Timmel

Naja, das ist im Juli passiert! Also mitten im Hochsommer. Und jetzt habe ich schon 11 Wochen Gips und es kommen noch mindestens 4 dazu. Und ich wette, dass dann doch operiert werden muss!


----------



## Suicyclist (31. Januar 2011)

Mannomann! Mettwurst, Du arme Sau!

Sowas will ich echt nicht erleben müssen und das wünsch' ich auch keinem anderen!
(Naja, höchsten 1-2 Leuten...)

Nach meinem Ellenbruch vom Quadfahren saß ich 10 Tage später mit 6fach verschraubter Titanplatte im Arm schon wieder auf'm Motorrad.
Und das war schon fast unerträglich für mich!


----------



## chrizelot (31. Januar 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Warst du beim Arzt? So ne langwierige Handgelenksverstauchung kann nämlich auch ganz schnell ein Kahnbeinbruch sein... Lass das lieber prüfen (MRT) falls noch nicht geschehen!


 
War nicht beim Arzt, aber Kahnbein kann ich selbst ausschließen. Ist auf der anderen Seite der Schmerzen lt. röntgenbilder im netz.....bin halt nicht gestürzt, sondern "nur" beim "bremsen" im handgelenk umgeknickt..daher habe ich eher an verstauchung gedacht...werd aber vielleicht doch mal sicherheitshalber zum arzt, sicher ist sicher


----------



## Mettwurst82 (31. Januar 2011)

chrizelot schrieb:


> War nicht beim Arzt, aber Kahnbein kann ich selbst ausschließen. Ist auf der anderen Seite der Schmerzen lt. röntgenbilder im netz.....bin halt nicht gestürzt, sondern "nur" beim "bremsen" im handgelenk umgeknickt..daher habe ich eher an verstauchung gedacht...werd aber vielleicht doch mal sicherheitshalber zum arzt, sicher ist sicher



Das dachte ich auch... Der Arzt hat dann mal RICHTIG gedrückt und schon hat's weh getan wie sau... 
Gerade dieses Umknicken oder Überstrecken ist das, was zum Kahnbeinbruch führt. Ich will dir keine Angst machen, aber geh baldmöglichst zum Arzt. Jede Verzögerung macht's nur langwieriger in der Heilung, wie ich grade feststellen darf.


----------



## chrizelot (31. Januar 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Das dachte ich auch... Der Arzt hat dann mal RICHTIG gedrückt und schon hat's weh getan wie sau...
> Gerade dieses Umknicken oder Überstrecken ist das, was zum Kahnbeinbruch führt. Ich will dir keine Angst machen, aber geh baldmöglichst zum Arzt. Jede Verzögerung macht's nur langwieriger in der Heilung, wie ich grade feststellen darf.


 
Okay, verstehe..gut das wir im FRX-Thread darüber gesprochen haben 
DANKE für den Hinweis!
Werd ich dann gleich übermorgen machen, ist zwar sicher nicht das Kahnbein => habs auf der seite des kleinen Fingers, aber dort gibts ja auch so ein paar Knöchlein...und Druck taut auch bei mir gar net gut....sonst kann ich mein neues FRX (März) nur einhandig fahren, und das reicht dann vermutlich nur fürs häufig erwähnte "Posen vor der Eisdiele", ohne Wheelie 
Werd dann über PM erzählen, wies ausgegangen ist (wegen Off-Topic).

PS: Schuld war ein 10-jähriger, der sein Bike im DJ-Sprungauslauf "schön sichtbar" geparkt hat....unvermeidbar....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suicyclist (3. Februar 2011)

So, bin heute wie versprochen mal zum Wiegen bei meiner Auswärtsgarage vorbeigefahren.
Ergebnis: stramme *19,9kg* in Gr. M mit Hammerschmidt FR und Sudpin-III
Hiermal 2 meiner Spielzeuge beim Kuscheln:
(Vielleicht kommt da ja 'n Allrad-Bike bei raus?)


----------



## chrizelot (3. Februar 2011)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> So, bin heute wie versprochen mal zum Wiegen bei meiner Auswärtsgarage vorbeigefahren.
> Ergebnis: stramme *19,9kg* in Gr. M mit Hammerschmidt FR und Sudpin-III


 
Gut, Sudpin haben meines Wissens 400-500gr, je nach Variante.
Wieviel wiegt die Hammerschmidt im Vergleich zu den originalen Anbauteilen? Nur so interessehalber.

Und wie genau ist deine Waage ;-)


----------



## Suicyclist (3. Februar 2011)

Was soll ich denn jetzt Deiner Meinung nach zuerst tun:
Schonmal anfangen, die Hammerschmidt wieder abzuschrauben oder lieber doch erst meine Waage zum Eichamt bringen?


----------



## J.West (3. Februar 2011)




----------



## chrizelot (4. Februar 2011)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn jetzt Deiner Meinung nach zuerst tun:
> Schonmal anfangen, die Hammerschmidt wieder abzuschrauben oder lieber doch erst meine Waage zum Eichamt bringen?


 
Naja...ich hab z. B. gerade gerade mein altes Dirtbike auf SSP umgerüstet, und hab natürlich die Teile VOR dem Einbau bzw. nach dem Ausbau abgewogen. Wenn man selbst Interesse am Gewicht hat. Jetzt kann man das nur mehr durch Recherche feststellen, die Hersteller geben das Gewicht ja an..zerlegen ist insoferne sowieso eine blöde Idee ;-) War aber nur eine Frage, also besteht keine Notwendigkeit, schnippisch zu werden.


----------



## Suicyclist (4. Februar 2011)

Na, dann gerne nochmal "unschnippisch":

Habe mit 'ner einfachen Digitalwaage aus'm Badezimmer gewogen, die auf 50g genau anzeigen sollte. 
Die HS habe ich versäumt zu wiegen, aber die Daten wurden in diversen anderen Threads schon zu genüge veröffentlicht.
Das Gewicht der NC-17 kenne ich auch nicht; aber die weissen sind sicher schwerer als die Alu-natur.

Was ich gerne nochmal mache, ist, die Originalteile auf die Küchenwaage zu legen und die Gewichte durchzugeben!

Mich persönlich interessiert das Gewicht meines FRX in etwa so sehr wie der Spritverbrauch meines Turbos oder der Verschleiss der Kupplung am Streetfighter; nämlich ziemlich genau Nullkommanull!!!

Da bin ich viel eher dran interessiert meine eigenen 10 Kilo wieder abzuspecken, die mir diese blöde Nichtraucherei eingebrockt hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (4. Februar 2011)

Meine neuen NC17 Sudpin III kamen grad per post. 399gr und 79euro


----------



## Suicyclist (4. Februar 2011)

@KA: Was wiegt eigentlich Dein Ignition mit Hammerschmidt?
Nur mal so zum Vergleich...


----------



## KA-Biker (4. Februar 2011)

17,6kg


----------



## chrizelot (4. Februar 2011)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Na, dann gerne nochmal "unschnippisch":
> 
> Habe mit 'ner einfachen Digitalwaage aus'm Badezimmer gewogen, die auf 50g genau anzeigen sollte.
> Die HS habe ich versäumt zu wiegen, aber die Daten wurden in diversen anderen Threads schon zu genüge veröffentlicht.
> ...


 
Hi, tu wir wegen mir nichts an, wirklich, es war nur eine Frage ;-) 

Mir gehts genau wie dir, bin überhaupt kein Grammfeilscher bei Bikes, die eh schon schwer sind, die man mit Tonnen von Schutzausrüstung fährt, und zudem dazu verleiten, keinen Ausdauersport mehr zu machen (=> Körpergewicht)....also...mich hätts einfach interessiert, aber deswegen muß niemand Nachtschichten einlegen oder die sicherlich eh schon heillos überlasteten Beamten im Eichamt noch zusätzlich mit Arbeit eindecken  Danke trotzdem!


----------



## Schmok (4. Februar 2011)

Ich denke die Gewichtsfrage beim Bigbike gehört nicht in die Fetisch ecke ala von 19,5 auf 16,2 abspecken usw sondern hat vielmehr eine andere relevants.
Sagen wir mal die Config vom Hause Canyon ist ausgewogen !
nur mal so unterstellt  Testberichte belegen das ja 

dann ist das 19KG laut Canyon Faktor = 0

Vorne - Mitte - Hinten    also   0 - 0 - 0  (ausgwogen)

Nun verbaut jemand eine HS bekommt dadurch dann  0 -1 -0

Nun brauchts noch eine 650er Feder und hat    0 - 2 - 0 

Eine Versenkbare Sattelstütze kommt hinzu und 0 - 2 - 1

...und wundert sich über verkappte droplandungen ! ? oder gleicht man das mit der zeit wieder aus am fahrverhalten ? 

Ich bin da nich sicher aber meine Logik erzählt mir das man das Gewicht der Veränderungen im Auge behalten  und eventuel ausgleichen kann oder sollte .

im DDD forum gibs dazu ein Beitrag mit Pin , bezüglich Teile und Gewichte


----------



## chrizelot (4. Februar 2011)

weiß zwar nicht genau was du meinst, aber ich habe mir folgendes z. B. bei meinem Dirtbike gedacht...wenn ich hinten gewicht spare durch single-speed, wirds vorne in relation schwerer => verhält sich anders in der luft. Eventuell wars vorher genau so konzipiert, das es sich "mittig, ausgewogen" anfühlt....daher eben auch die vorderradbremse runter, ähnliche gewichtsersparnis vorne....so verändert sich nicht viel....meinst du das?


----------



## Suicyclist (4. Februar 2011)

Hab' grad mal alle Originalteile auf die Küchenwaage geschmissen, die bei der Hammerschmidt-Montage weichen mussten:

-Howitzer-Kurbel mit 36er Blatt und Schrauben: 768g
-Hussefelt-Lager mit Fettresten: 385g
-e-thirteen LS1+ mit Schrauben: 215g


----------



## Suicyclist (4. Februar 2011)

Ach ja: und ein paar Kettenglieder; aber die sind schon im Schrott!


----------



## KA-Biker (5. Februar 2011)

Wer noch auf sein FRX Ltd. wartet, aber es trotzdem nichtmehr abwarten kann, der findet bei mir im Album ein paar neue Bildchen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/36623


----------



## chrizelot (6. Februar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Wer noch auf sein FRX Ltd. wartet, aber es trotzdem nichtmehr abwarten kann, der findet bei mir im Album ein paar neue Bildchen.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/36623


 
Ich kanns erwarten, aber danke für die Fotos....die Entwicklung: Keine Pedale => weiße Pedale => schwarze Pedale gefällt mir jedenfalls sehr gut. Werd mir auch schwarze besorgen, silberne sind zwar auch schön, aber ich mag den "farblichen" Kontrast lieber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommyOO (7. Februar 2011)

apropo Farben,wer kann mit Photoshop umgehen und am normalen 9er die Laufräder einmal in weiss und einmal in dem rot der Gabel machen? Würde mal gerne sehen wie das aussieht.


----------



## chrizelot (7. Februar 2011)

tommyOO schrieb:


> apropo Farben,wer kann mit Photoshop umgehen und am normalen 9er die Laufräder einmal in weiss und einmal in dem rot der Gabel machen? Würde mal gerne sehen wie das aussieht.


 
Schau amal hier...da kannst du dich auch ganz gut daran orientieren....

http://www.google.at/images?hl=de&r...=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1595&bih=768


----------



## ZOL4 (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo

Mein Torque frx 2011


----------



## Suicyclist (14. Februar 2011)

Gerade erstmal die Bremsen umgeschraubt; vorne links und hinten rechts geht für 'nen Motorradfahrer garnicht! 
Hätte mich schon dreimal fast abgepackt deswegen.
Jetzt isses für mich wesentlich geiler und besser dosierbar!


----------



## sundawn77 (15. Februar 2011)

ZOL4 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Mein Torque frx 2011



Sehr geil! genauso würd ichs auch bauen...!!!


----------



## chrizelot (15. Februar 2011)

ZOL4 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Mein Torque frx 2011


 
Fragen eines Unwissenden: 

Was ist das für ein "schwarzer Fetzen", der da vorne zwischen den Gabelrohren eingespannt ist?

Hast du da irgendwelche "Aufkleber" oder sonstiges verwendet? (gelb bzw. rot)

Sorry, hab ich echt noch nie gesehen


----------



## Schmok (16. Februar 2011)

Ist ein Fahrradschlauch , zugeschnitten und mit Kabelbinder fixiert...
gibts. aber auch als Mutflap oder so zu kaufen ...
ist sehr praktisch um das Matschwasser aufzuhalten das einem sonst von forn ins Gesicht weht 
Klick fotos bei mir zb. ist so ein gekauftes drann ( bekomm das nich hier rein ka warum )


----------



## chrizelot (16. Februar 2011)

Schmok schrieb:


> Ist ein Fahrradschlauch , zugeschnitten und mit Kabelbinder fixiert...
> gibts. aber auch als Mutflap oder so zu kaufen ...
> ist sehr praktisch um das Matschwasser aufzuhalten das einem sonst von forn ins Gesicht weht


 
Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht, aber der Dreck kommt beim Vorderrad ja nicht von vorne, weil das Rad ja nach vorne rotiert...es kommt von der Rahmenseite und zudem noch von innen nach vorne gegen den Mudflap? Ich glaube, das nützt praktisch gar nichts? Im Normalfall gibts ja diese Schutzbleche, die eben genau UNTEN am Rahmen befestigt werden.

Genau HIER kommt der Dreck vom Vorderrad her, siehe Schutzblechbefestigung http://www.profirad.de/zefal-crooze....html?osCsid=9f74bc71f5d284aa7a437be7c71f5aafhttp://www.google.at/imgres?imgurl=...=1t:429,r:2,s:28&tx=52&ty=34&biw=1680&bih=806


----------



## Schmok (16. Februar 2011)

An meinem Nerve hab ich unten am Rahmen so ein Kunstblech drann , bei touren schützt mich das vor den schmutz der folgerichtig von unten nach oben spritzt !
Am FRX ist mir das wegen sturzwut aber zu gefährlich , für die Beine  naja sei mal so hingestellt 
Dieses Mutflap aber schützt dich ab ca. 15kmh jedoch vor den dreck der vom Reifen nach vorne gespult wird und den du dann , wieder einholst, mit dem Gesicht auffängst  , das ist wirklich so  und schützt deine sichtfreiheit emenz  also ich lass lieber das am Rahmen weg als auf den Fläppen forn zu verzichten .
was von forn kommt geht ins auge , dass von unten macht eher nur nen pelz auf den Zähnen 
ps. die menge Wasser die mim Schlamm hochkommt spült während der fahrt den Schlamm der gegen die Rohrespritzt eigentlich meistens weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrizelot (3. März 2011)

Frage: Wird das FRX LTD eigentlich mit Kettenstrebenschutz ausgeliefert? Ein altes Canyon-Bike hatte das mal "ab Werk".

Ansonsten eine Frage: Welchen brauche ich denn dann da? Gibt mehrere Ausführungen, kenne den Umfang der Kettenstreben aber nicht.

Hier, der schwarz-blaue würde glaube ich gut für das LTD passen (=> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=4760), aber eben drei Dimensionen....bestell grad dort was, würde gleich mitgehen...


----------



## KA-Biker (3. März 2011)

Ja, hat einen


----------



## chrizelot (3. März 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ja, hat einen


 
Oh...ok...danke, dann wird das gaaanze Geld gespart . Mein Nerve 09 hatte nämlich keine.


----------



## Suicyclist (5. März 2011)

Bei meinem 2011er (kein Ltd. is' auch so'n schwarzes Neoprenteil dran!


----------



## christophersch (9. März 2011)

Tachen Leute:
Nochmal zu den Gewichten: Also 20 Kilo sind ja echt übel... meinst wiegt (Frx 9.0 Ltd, M) deutlich unter 17 Kilo incl Pedalen. Bin allerdings auch immer auf der Suche nach ein paar Grams, die abkönnen. Unter 16 komm' ich noch ;-)

Gruß und:

keep on rockin!!

Christopher


----------



## tommyOO (9. März 2011)

du hast das 2010 Modell und deins wiegt original 17Kg? Das 2011er wiegt 18Kg,wie kommst du auf 20Kg ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (9. März 2011)

hää?!...nun bin ich komplett verwirrt. Also das 2010er und das 2011er dürften sich eigentlich nicht großartig im Gewicht verändert haben, da die Ausstattung weitestgehend gleich geblieben ist. Eigentlich müsste der 2011er Rahmen sogar etwa 200g leichter sein, da er keine Farbe hat. Demnach geh ich davon aus, dass Canyon das Gewicht in der Beschreibung nur angepasst hat. 
die 20 Kilo waren auf zwei andere Bikes hier im Thread bezogen. Allerding sind das 2011er Frx 9.0er, die ja eh auch schon in der Standartausstattung deutlich schwerer sind.

Gruß


----------



## Suicyclist (10. März 2011)

Da meintest Du wahrscheinlich u.a. meines:
2011er 9.0 in M mit Hammerschmidt FR und Sudpins und satten 19,9kg.
Wenn dann endlich meine Reverb angeliefert wird, knacke ich wohl die 20er-Marke!

Aber egal; ich selber hab' ja auch leichtes Übergewicht. Passt also!


----------



## marsal (15. März 2011)

Schnell ne kleine Frage: Hat jemand von euch ein Angle-Set an das Torque Frx 9.0 ltd montiert? Wie sind die Erfahrungen und lohnt es sich? Fahre eigentlich nur DH und 66grad sind ja mal nicht gerade üblich dafür.

danke!


----------



## chrizelot (15. März 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Tachen Leute:
> Nochmal zu den Gewichten: Also 20 Kilo sind ja echt übel... meinst wiegt (Frx 9.0 Ltd, M) deutlich unter 17 Kilo incl Pedalen. Bin allerdings auch immer auf der Suche nach ein paar Grams, die abkönnen. Unter 16 komm' ich noch ;-)


 
Hi, du hast aber das 2010er, oder? Das war ja, warum auch immer, deutlich leichter lt. Homepage.
Welche Parts hast du denn ausgetauscht, wegen dem Gewicht? 
Hab zwar kein kostspieliges Tuning vor, aber interessieren tut es mich schon, wo denn da die Potentiale schlummern würden. Reifen wären am einfachststen, Muddy Mary Freeride-Schlappen, und man hat gleich fast ein Kilo abgespeckt...nur werd ich das sicher nicht machen im Bikepark ;-)


----------



## Schiltrac (15. März 2011)

marsal schrieb:


> Schnell ne kleine Frage: Hat jemand von euch ein Angle-Set an das Torque Frx 9.0 ltd montiert? Wie sind die Erfahrungen und lohnt es sich? Fahre eigentlich nur DH und 66grad sind ja mal nicht gerade üblich dafür.
> 
> danke!


 

Ich habe diesen Winter einen montiert (von Works-Components). Ich kann allerdings noch nicht viel dazu sagen, da ich erst auf den Hometrails unterwegs war und man da mit einem DH eh etwas schlechter dran ist (Wendigkeit). Aber ich habe schon ein wenig gemerkt, dass es noch unwendiger geworden ist 
Ausserdem habe ich jetzt eine um gut 1cm tiefere Front weil der Works comonents viel falcher baut als der Originale FSA.
Ich kann sonst noch nach dem Saisonbeginn berichten, wie sich das Bike mit 64.5° anfühlt.

mfg


----------



## christophersch (15. März 2011)

chrizelot schrieb:


> Hi, du hast aber das 2010er, oder? Das war ja, warum auch immer, deutlich leichter lt. Homepage.
> Welche Parts hast du denn ausgetauscht, wegen dem Gewicht?
> Hab zwar kein kostspieliges Tuning vor, aber interessieren tut es mich schon, wo denn da die Potentiale schlummern würden. Reifen wären am einfachststen, Muddy Mary Freeride-Schlappen, und man hat gleich fast ein Kilo abgespeckt...nur werd ich das sicher nicht machen im Bikepark ;-)



Moin,

Also als erstes habe ich den Seriensattel nT1 gegen einen Selle Italia SL getauscht, da dieser schwer und mMn äußerst hässlich ist. Gespart habe 80Gramm und ausgegeben habe ich nur +12 Euro, da ich meinen gut verkaufen konnte. Dann habe ich die Sattelstütze gekürzt, da sie im Serienzustand viel zu lang ist und im Sitzrohr aneckte. Dadurch habe ich 70Gramm gespart und die Länge ist immer noch ausreichend für ne Tour.

Natürlich habe ich auch die Mäntel (zumindest für meine Hometrails) getauscht, da ich die DH Karkasse auch bei meinem Gewicht nicht brauche. Durch den Tausch habe ich 900 Gramm gespart. (Ich fahre Ardents 2.4 (sehr gut!!)

Bei den Pedalen fahre ich die Wellgo MG1. Sie haben guten Grip, wiegen nur 360 Gramm, kosten wenig und bei der Stabilität, die einige hier missen, hatte ich auch noch keine Probleme. Die DX die ich davor hatte, haben einen Steinkontakt auch nicht überlebt. Also kaputt bekommt man alle Pedalen.. ;-)

Auch habe ich den Serienlenker, den V1 737 gegen einen V1 Flatbar 762 getauscht. Unter dem Strich habe ich natürlich nichts an Gewicht gespart, jedoch war dieser Tausch das beste, was meinem Rad passieren konnte. Es fährt sich einfach um Welten besser!

Als nächstes folgt noch eine gute Kettenführung (LG1 oder ähnliches) oder einfach nur eine neue Backplate. Dadurch werde ich etwa 100 Gramm sparen. Des weiteren hadere ich mit dem Gedanken mir eine Descendant Kurbel (-250 Gramm) und eine Titanfeder zuzulegen. Bei der Titanfeder kommt es mir aber nur auf die Performance an. Sie sind einfach fluffiger und auch besser im Ansprechverhalten. Sparen würde ich hier, da die Fox Federn eh schon leicht sind, ich eine Weiche Feder habe, die auch noch deutlich kürzer als die Ti Feder ist, lediglich 60-80 Gramm.

Ansonsten denke ich ist das Torque schon sehr gut und leicht ausgestattet. Wenn man nicht richtig viel ausgeben möchte, wäre das Gewichtstuning an dieser Stelle ausgeschöpft...

Gruß

PS: demnächst werde ich auch mal das CC Angleset in der einfachen Version (+-1°) ausprobieren (BMO). Angeblich spare ich hierdurch auch noch 200 gramm, weil der FSA Steuersatz mit 350 Gramm sackschwer ist.


----------



## chrizelot (15. März 2011)

Okay, alles klar. Das blaue 2010er hatte meines Wissens lt. Canyon Homepage im Outlet nur 17 kg ohne Pedale, dann kommst du mit leichteren Reifen schon ganz leicht deutlich unter 17 kg. Die Wellgo-Pedale habe ich auch schon, 29 EUR.

Würde mich mal interessieren, wo die Gewichtsunterschiede zwischen dem 2010er und dem 2011er sind (LTD), ist immerhin fast ein kg.

Falls ich mal ein in den Zeiten, in denen keine Bikeparks offen haben, auf den Hometrails fahren möchte, dann werde ich auch leichtere Reifen aufziehen probieren.


----------



## christophersch (15. März 2011)

chrizelot schrieb:


> Okay, alles klar. Das blaue 2010er hatte meines Wissens lt. Canyon Homepage im Outlet nur 17 kg ohne Pedale, dann kommst du mit leichteren Reifen schon ganz leicht deutlich unter 17 kg. Die Wellgo-Pedale habe ich auch schon, 29 EUR.
> 
> Würde mich mal interessieren, wo die Gewichtsunterschiede zwischen dem 2010er und dem 2011er sind (LTD), ist immerhin fast ein kg.
> 
> Falls ich mal ein in den Zeiten, in denen keine Bikeparks offen haben, auf den Hometrails fahren möchte, dann werde ich auch leichtere Reifen aufziehen probieren.



Also den Gewichtsunterschied kann ich mir auch nicht erklären. 200 Gramm sind die Codes etwa schwerer. Auch die Sattelstütze sowie Lenker und Vorbau könnten etwas schwerer sein (Breite d. Lenkers). Zusammen aber bestimmt nicht mehr als 100 Gramm. Der SL Sattel ist zudem leichter und auch der Rahmen müsste 200 Gramm abgespeckt haben, da er nicht lackiert ist. Alle anderen Sachen sind gleich geblieben und können nicht zu zusätzlichen 850 Gramm (Frx 2010: 17,15) geführt haben...
ich denke, dass Canyon den Wert einfach nur angeglichen hat, da er wohl in den Letzten Modellen deutlich überschritten wurde.


----------



## chrizelot (15. März 2011)

Schön, dass es auch dir ein Rätsel ist


----------



## Canyonrider95 (20. März 2011)

Wie ich weiß ist der Fox DHX rc4 nicht unbedingt besser als der Rock Shox Vivid r2c, da sie vom Gewicht fast genauso sind und die gleichen Einstellmöglichkeiten bieten (wie Vorspannung, Zugstufe, Druckstufe etc.) Zudem hat der Rock Shox Dämpfer noch den beginning stroke und ending stroke Rebound. Und zu den Laufrädern: Die Deemax sind nicht unbedingt besser als die Drift, weil ich auch schon mal die Deem ax hatte und die nach ein paar Rennen am Arsch gefahren habe. Deswegen finde ich die weiter oben genannte Behauptung, dass die Deemax besser seien,  Müll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrizelot (20. März 2011)

Canyonrider95 schrieb:


> Deswegen finde ich die weiter oben genannte Behauptung, dass die Deemax besser seien, Müll.


 
Ich hab damals die Deemax Laufradsätze mit den Drift 2.1 Laufradsätzen verglichen, sind ca. 400 gramm Unterschied. Vom Gewicht her sind sie klar besser. Optisch auch, ist aber Geschmackssache. 
Woher die Gewichtsersparnis im Vergleich kommt (Felge, Naben, Speichen) weiß ich aber nicht. 

Hoffe deine Erfahrungen nicht zu machen, aber ich glaube, ich fahre eh die eine oder andere Stufe unter dir, so dass ich mir weniger Sorge machen muß 

PS: Wenn doch, kommen vielleicht auch die wesentlich billigeren Drift 2.1 drauf ;-)


----------



## christophersch (20. März 2011)

..also wie du fährst würde ich auch gerne mal wissen...

Abgesehen mal von den 400 Gramm Gewichtsunterschied, haben die Deemax auch eine deutlich härtere Felge. Beulen nahezu ausgeschlossen. Die Drift haben eine weiche Felge. Zudem ist die Beschleunigung durch die Speichenaufhängung usw. bei den Deemax deutlich effizienter und dabei bleibt das Laufrad flexibel und ist somit auch für die Spurhaltung im Downhill ideal. Wenn du selbst die Deemax schrott fährts, die als stabilsten DH Laufräder gelten, wirst du alle Laufräder schrotten. Dann guck dich mal bei Atomlab um. Die sind vielleicht etwas stabiler, aber halt auch ein halben Kilo schwerer, mindestens.

Und auch der RC4 ist dem Vivid überlegen. Es liegt nicht immer nur an den Einstellmöglichkeiten eines Dämpfers. Funktionieren müssen sie! Und das tut die DS des RC4s deutlich besser als die des Vivid. Derjenige, der diese Unterschiede nicht spürt, kann und sollte auch gerne die Drift Laufräder, welche nicht schlecht sind, und den Vivid fahren und glücklich sein.

Gruß


----------



## DEMO4ever (22. März 2011)

crazy! bei mir steht des frx 9.0 ist in Größe M und L ausverkauft! und das mitte März


----------



## Suicyclist (22. März 2011)

Tatsache! 

Das LTD gibts aber momentan noch. (mit 2 Wochen Lieferzeit)


----------



## montebardolino (22. März 2011)

.


----------



## chrizelot (22. März 2011)

DEMO4ever schrieb:


> crazy! bei mir steht des frx 9.0 ist in Größe M und L ausverkauft! und das mitte März


 
Muss ja nichts heissen, vielleicht habens nicht extrem viele gehabt...war ja recht billig, und insoferne ein echter werbegag für canyon....mit solchen schnäppchen besserst dein preisimage sofort auf und erregst aufmerksamkeit


----------



## chrizelot (22. März 2011)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Tatsache!
> 
> Das LTD gibts aber momentan noch. (mit 2 Wochen Lieferzeit)


 
Ja, bin gespannt...hab meins im Jänner bestellt, und soll auch in 2 Wochen kommen...noch nichts gegenteiliges gehört...aber bei yt hat a freund gerade a verzögerungsmeldung erhalten ;-)


----------



## Deleted191060 (22. März 2011)

Habe am Freitag das FRX 9.0 in L bestellt. Scheint wohl eines der letzten gewesen zu sein. Nach meiner Bestellung wurde der Lieferstatus auf ausverkauft umgestellt.


----------



## tommyOO (22. März 2011)

ja meins soll auch in der 14ten kommen,also in 2 Wochen. Hoffe es kommt dann auch und das schöne Wetter ist dann auch noch. Direkt in den Park rocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suicyclist (23. März 2011)

Hier mal meine Variante zur Verlegung der "Reverb"-Leitungen:

Ohne Kürzen, ohne Entlüften und mit originalen Canyon "Satelliten" (Zughaltern). Passt, wackelt und hat Luft!


----------



## christophersch (23. März 2011)

Tachen allerseits. 
Ich hab mal ne Frage: Wie groß ist der Unterschied zwischen einer 400er und einer 350er Feder im Frx? lässt sich das einfach sagen, oder Spielen weitere Faktoren wie z.B Druck im Piggy, Bottom-Out und Druckstufen Einstellungen eine weitere Rolle?
Bin nämlich kurz davor mir ne 350er oder 400er Ti-Feder zu kaufen, da ich mit meinen 69 Kilo wahrscheinlich etwas zu leicht für das Standart-Setup des Frx bin und die Fluffigkeit eine Ti-Feder haben möchte. Die Gabel ist ja mit der Bauen Feder für etwa 75 Kilo geeignet und das Heck dann wohl auch, oder??...
Vielen dank!


----------



## Canyonrider95 (24. März 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> ..also wie du fährst würde ich auch gerne mal wissen...
> 
> Abgesehen mal von den 400 Gramm Gewichtsunterschied, haben die Deemax auch eine deutlich härtere Felge. Beulen nahezu ausgeschlossen. Die Drift haben eine weiche Felge. Zudem ist die Beschleunigung durch die Speichenaufhängung usw. bei den Deemax deutlich effizienter und dabei bleibt das Laufrad flexibel und ist somit auch für die Spurhaltung im Downhill ideal. Wenn du selbst die Deemax schrott fährts, die als stabilsten DH Laufräder gelten, wirst du alle Laufräder schrotten. Dann guck dich mal bei Atomlab um. Die sind vielleicht etwas stabiler, aber halt auch ein halben Kilo schwerer, mindestens.
> 
> ...


 ja klar Mr. Superschlau


----------



## christophersch (24. März 2011)

Canyonrider95 schrieb:


> ja klar Mr. Superschlau



Erbitte sinnvolle Auseinandersetzung bzw Argumentation Pro/Kontra von dir!

Gruß


----------



## Schmok (24. März 2011)

mich beschäftigen zu #188 ähnliche fragen,
 bin dazu übergegangen die richtige federhärte ersmal mit Stahl auszuloten,
 um dann zur sicher richtigen Titanfeder greifen zu können ,
 die sind ja zum probieren etwas teuer


----------



## christophersch (24. März 2011)

Schmok schrieb:


> mich beschäftigen zu #188 ähnliche fragen,
> bin dazu übergegangen die richtige federhärte ersmal mit Stahl auszuloten,
> um dann zur sicher richtigen Titanfeder greifen zu können ,
> die sind ja zum probieren etwas teuer



Bedenke aber auch, dass Titanfedern im Laufe eines Jahres etwa 10% weicher werden. Insgesamt ist die Performance einer Titanfeder aber deutlich besser. Sie haben besseres Ansprechverhalten und sind deutlich fluffiger. 
Ich glaub ich nehm ne 350er Titanfeder und damit ich keine Durchschläge bekomme hau ich das Piggy Pack voll und dreh Bottom out hoch. Ich denke das sollte dann klappen.. Oder?! Was meinst du??

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiltrac (24. März 2011)

also bei meinem 09er FRX macht der Unterschied von 400er Fox zu 450er Manitou-Feder ca. 4mm weniger Sag bei gleichem Druck im Piggy und gleichem ProPedal

Und als kleiner Anhaltspunkt: 75kg in Jeans und T-Shirt: zurzeit 400er Foxfeder drinne. piggy ca. 11 bar und gute 2 Umdrehungen vorspannung(maximum). Propedal 4 clicks -> hab so 23mm sag -> Harmoniert perfekt mit der fourty mit Standartfeder ohne Vorsapnnung.
Hole mir aber noch eine 450er Foxfeder für "Touren" mit Rucksack wo man viel sitzt. Die Manitou pass ja nicht wirklich in den DHX, da zu lang (Kolision Teller mit Wippe)

PS: ich will den unteren Dämpferbolzen wechseln, da bei mer häufig ein kleines Spiel von dort auftritt. Buchsen habe ich schon mal gewechselt. Möchte jetzt eben mal den Bolzen wechseln... Muss ich mich da unbedingt an Canyon wenden oder kann ich den nehmen (wichtig ist, das 50mm gewindelos sind. Die Gewindelänge ist nicht so wichtig->ablängen) 
Ist der "präzise genug" gearbeitet, dass er Spielfrei ist?
Gibts Alternativen?

mfg


----------



## christophersch (24. März 2011)

hmm schwer zu sagen. Mit Ausrüstung bin ich dann etwa auf 70 Kilo. Dann könnte die 350er ja passen, oder? Zumal ich ja auch den RC4 habe. Ich denke der ist von den Einstellmöglichkeiten ja auch noch umfangreicher (Bottom-Out, LS Druckstufe). Soviel ist der Unterschied von 400er zu ner 350er sicherlich auch nicht. Werd' die Enstellungen auch nochmal checken.
Bolzen: jop, ich denke die passen. Aber da mit dem Spielfrei habe ich auch immer bedenken. Aber bei den Dämpferbuchsen hält das ja immer ganz gut. wenn Spannung drauf ist, geht das sicherlich auch mit den Bolzen gut. Aber warum hast du Spiel? wie hast du das denn geschafft?


----------



## Schiltrac (24. März 2011)

jup das könnte passen. Ich würde es trotzdem zuerst mit einer billigen Stahlfeder (mantiou) kurz probieren, ob es wirklich passt. Die kostet ja auch nur ein Bruchteil vom Preis einer Titanfeder (welch Marke würdest du überhaupt nehmen?)

hmm das Spiel ist halt einfach gekommen, k. A. seit wann. Ich tu dann so ein wenig von einem Rohrdichtband überall drum. Aber das ist auch keine devinitive Lösung. Es kann auch sein, dass das Spiel zwischen Buchsen und Bushing ist. Das ist extrem schwierig zu sagen.
Ich hasse es einfach mit Spiel zu fahren, da dann das Metall immer weiter ausgeschlagen wird und es immer ireperabler wird...

mfg


----------



## christophersch (24. März 2011)

Ich vermute, dass das Spiel bei dir auch in den Dämpferbuchsen liegt. Heb mal den Sattel leicht an und halte einen Finger an den unteren Buchsen. Hab ich im Moment auch und bin auch auf der Suche.. Hier im Forum stellt auch jemand Edelstahl-Buchsen für das Frx her... muss ich mal gucken.
ich wollte eigentlich eine Nukeproof Ti-Feder nehmen, da ich sie relativ günstig hier im Forum bekomme. Aber im Vergleich zu den Fox Stahlfedern spart man nicht so viel. Wenn ich eine Titan Feder in gleicher Härte genommen hätte, hätte ich grad mal 45 Gramm gespart. Aber ich werde nochmal ne 350er Stahl im Vorweg testen.

Spiel sowie Geräusche sucken, seh ich auch so! ....und meine "The One" sind verdammt laut!! ;-(

Grüße


----------



## Schiltrac (24. März 2011)

Nukeproof? Die haben doch für den DHX in 2.8 nur eine 600er (http://www.nukeproof.com/springs/shockwave-ti-springs) 

Ich war grad mal beim Bike und hab den Dämpfer schnell ausgebaut. Das Spiel ist schon zwischen Bolzen und Buchsen. Werde mir beides neu holen. Aber mein Bolzen scheint auch ein wenig krumm zu sein, denn beim Einschrauben geht es immer 3/4 Umdrehung leicht und 1/4 Umdrehung zäher...

Die The One macht bei mir gar keine Geräusche trotz der Tatsache, dass die Scheiben mehr als krumm sind. Dafür haben sie an einem Tag Bremspower ohne Ende und an einem Anderen Tag geht fast gar nix...

mfg


----------



## christophersch (24. März 2011)

Welche Beläge hast du denn bei der "The One" ? Ich hab noch die Sinthermetall-Beläge und wollte nun auf Bi-Metall umsteigen. Im Moment scheppern, klirren und heulen sie wie nie zuvor...
Ich werde eine 3" Feder nehmen. Sie hält länger und hat eh die gleiche Länge wie die 2.8". Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich, dass es gar keine 2.8er Titan gibt? zumindest nicht in der Länge, da sie ja eh mehr Hub hat, weil Titan härter als Stahl ist.. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher

Grüße


----------



## Schiltrac (24. März 2011)

Hab von Nuke Proof die DH-Beläge drauf. Sind glaub auch sinther

Hmm also beim 09er FRX mit DHX5 kann die Feder eine maximale Länge von gut 150mm haben, sonst kollidiert der Teller beim vollen einfedern mit der Wippe^^
Deswegen hat auch die 2.8er manitou nicht gepasst (hat ca.164mm)
bist du dir also sicher, dass eine 3" passen wird?

mfg


----------



## christophersch (24. März 2011)

Ich hab nachgemessen etwa 173mm zur Verfügung. Die 3" Feder ist 162mm lang. Die, die ich jetzt drin habe ist allerdings nur 137mm lang. Ob es dann aber mit der Wippe hinhaut, hab ich keine Ahnung. Da muss ich morgen mal gucken.
..Dann probier ich mal die Nukeproof Beläge aus...wenns dann Ruhe gibt, wäre ja Super! ;-)


----------



## Schmok (28. März 2011)

Bei Titanfedern sollte man wohl auch den Kostennutzen faktor nicht aus dem auge verlieren .
Bei einer 350er Feder macht das , glaub ich ermittelt zu haben, gerade mal 50gr das ist bei ca. dreifachem Preis ca. 200â¬ gegenÃ¼ber Stahl 53,-- einiges ca. 3,-- Euro pro gr., 1,--â¬ pro gr. sollte eigentlich aber immer die grenze sein 
Da bringt der blick auf zB. Pedale fast mehr .....
Bei mir zB immo CrBr 5050xx , bei 200â¬ einsatz zB. Nc17 Ã¼ber 200gr. 
nur als beispiel .... (find die Pedale aber mit 199,-- trotzdem zu teuer) (( pardon blÃ¶d reinkopiert den link))
*NC-17 Sudpin III Ti S-Pro Pedale*

da sind auch drei verschiedene Stahlfedern zum gelegentlichem wechsel atraktiver , oder ?
Bei mir sind es bei 110kg lebendgewicht eine 600er Feder, die ist in Stahl bleischwer  da lohnt der umstieg auf Titan dann eher (ca.Ã¼ 300gr.)....allerdings will ich das noch "erfahren" und beobachte zudem noch den VividAire thread da ich sprungtechnich eher zum Bodenpersonal gehÃ¶re 
Wenn man aber an den letzten 100erstel sec. feilt ist das natÃ¼rlich was anderes
(soll aber jetz keine WeiÃheit sein sondern nur meine immo meinung  )


----------



## Schmok (28. März 2011)

schappi 
www.deisterfreun.de 



 

                Registriert seit: Dec 2004
                 Ort: Deister
                                                   Bike: Stevens X8, Canyon ES6, Canyon Torque FR9,


Fotos 









*AW: Canyon Torque Coil Dämpfer => eure Federhärten* 
                                                                                Also da sind ein paar nette Ammenmärchen drin:
1. eine 350er Titanfeder hat die gleiche Steifigkeit und Federrate wie  eine 350er Stahlfeder zumindest als neue Feder, denn die 350 steht für  350lbs./inch
2. Metallfedern haben im Gegensatz zu Luftfedern kein Losberchmoment   eine Titanfeder hat daher das gleiche gute Ansprechverhalten  wie ein  Stahlfeder
3.Eine linear gewickelte Metallfeder hat keine Endprogression! die kommt dann aus der Dämpfereinstellung (piggy back).

Das hier habe ich noch zu dem Thema TI Federn gefunden:

Titan setzt einer Verwindung ca. den halben Widerstand entgegen als Stahl.
Aus diesem Grund müssen Titanfedern aus einem dickeren Draht gefertigt  werden und können aber aufgrund der noch hohen Festigkeit mit einer  höheren Steigung versehen werden.
Titan ist ca. 40% leichter als Stahl und aufgrund dessen, daß weniger  Material eingesetzt wird als bei einer vergleichbaren Stahlfeder werden  Titanfedern rund. 50%-60% leichter. (So über den Daumen..).

Titanfedern besitzen folgenden positiven Eigenschaften:

1. Mehr Hub bei gleicher Federlänge
2. Weniger Gesamtgewicht und dadurch auch
3. Weniger ungefederte Masse. Zum Beispiel können im Rennsport durch  Verwendung von Ventilfedern aus Titan höhere Drehzahlen gefahren werden.
4. Die Eigenfrequenz ist höher.
5. Kein Korrosionsschutz notwendig

Leider werden (wurden) für die Fertigung von Titanfedern auch eigentlich  dafür ungeeignete Legierungen genommen, zB. Ti6Al4V. Das führt zu  vorzeitigen Setzerscheinungen und verringerter Lebensdauer. Eine  Titanfeder die aus einer "richtigen" Titanfederlegierung gefertigt wurde  soll laut Angeben der Hersteller sogar länger halten als eine  vergleichbare aus Stahl.         
                                                                                       __________________
                Life is short, go biking
http://www.xcn.de/ 
_                                              Geändert von schappi (Gestern um 15:12 Uhr)

Ich hab mir mal erlaubt diesen obrigen beitrag von shappi ( etwas überflüssig ich weiss ) hier rein zu kopieren , weil er wirklich gut ist ! 
_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommyOO (29. März 2011)

so nun hab ich mein Ltd. zusammen gebaut. Aber hab gedacht die Mavic Deemax Naben wären lauter,hab mal Videos gesehen da waren die richtig laut,kommt das noch mit der Zeit ?


----------



## christophersch (29. März 2011)

tommyOO schrieb:


> so nun hab ich mein Ltd. zusammen gebaut. Aber hab gedacht die Mavic Deemax Naben wären lauter,hab mal Videos gesehen da waren die richtig laut,kommt das noch mit der Zeit ?



Also wenn die Laufräder ganz neu sind, haben sie sicherlich noch gut Fett in der Nabe, bzw sind noch leise. Mit der Zeit werden sie etwas lauter, aber keinesfalls auffallend laut. meine Atomlab Laufräder am Stitched sind um Einiges lauter...

Gruß

PS we need photos!


----------



## chrizelot (29. März 2011)

tommyOO schrieb:


> so nun hab ich mein Ltd. zusammen gebaut. Aber hab gedacht die Mavic Deemax Naben wären lauter,hab mal Videos gesehen da waren die richtig laut,kommt das noch mit der Zeit ?


 
Hehe...ich habs gestern auch zusammengebaut, und schon nach schleifenden Teilen oder ähnlichem gesucht...bin eine andere Geräuschkulisse gewohnt vom Freilauf ;-)

Ich selbst habe noch Anfängerprobleme mit dem Setup....welche Einstellungen habt ihr denn für Federgabel und Dämpfer (LTD)?

Habe die blauen Standardfedern, und ca. 80-82 kg Gesamtgewicht mit Ausrüstung. 
Brauch eine gute Basiseinstellung, habe NULL Erfahrung mit solchen Teilen, kenne nur 140mm-Luftdämpfer/-gabeln. (Anleitung habe ich schon gelesen und halbwegs verstanden!)


----------



## tommyOO (29. März 2011)

ja hoffe es wird schon noch was lauter ! Hab auch das Standart Setup,wegen Einstellen der Federelemente kann ich dir die FOX Help Seite empfehlen. Einfach mal durchlesen was du brauchst. Muss auch erstmal auf den Track und testen

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/index.html


----------



## chrizelot (29. März 2011)

tommyOO schrieb:


> ja hoffe es wird schon noch was lauter ! Hab auch das Standart Setup,wegen Einstellen der Federelemente kann ich dir die FOX Help Seite empfehlen. Einfach mal durchlesen was du brauchst. Muss auch erstmal auf den Track und testen
> 
> http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/index.html


 
Danke, hab ich schon gelesen. Allein, mir fehlt die Erfahrung, wies eigentlich tun soll. Muß auch mal länger im geeigneten Gelände fahren gehen, aber dzt. nutzt sich der Federweg vorne bis auf 4 cm schon aus, wenn ich nur knapp über 1 m ins steile droppe...kommt mir zu weich vor...hinten eigentlich auch zu weich..naja...habs ja befürchtet, Profi-Federung braucht eben auch viel Geduld fürs Einstellen ;-)


----------



## christophersch (29. März 2011)

Gabel: null - 2 Klicks Vorstannung (damit sie sitzt)
7 Klicks Rebound
3 Klicks Highspeed DS
6 Klicks Lowspeed DS

wenn Sag passt, LS lassen. Mehr Sag - mehr LS DS. Wenige FW ausnutzung - weniger HS DS .Wenn Durchrauschen/Durchschlag, mehr HS DS. Rebound je nach Strecke/Sprüngen.

Dämpfer ähnlich einstellen. Bei Durchschlägen mehr Buttom-Out und Luft im Piggy. Null Vorspannung, 5 Klicks HS DS, 5 Klicks LS DS, 6 Klicks Rebound.

Ich selbst fahre es anders, aber dies hier ist ne ganz gute Basiseinstellung..

Gruß


----------



## chrizelot (29. März 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> wenn Sag passt, LS lassen.


 
Du gehst eh von der Basisstufe von 1 aus lt. Fox Manual? Zur Sicherheit? 

Sonst danke für die Hilfe, ich werd mir das gleich mal zur Brust nehmen...


----------



## christophersch (29. März 2011)

ne, ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich gar nichts davon ... ;-)
Aber bitte bedenke, dass ich ausschließlich Freeride und Singletrails fahre und dementsprechend das Setup auch so gewählt habe. Wurzelfelder und Steinfelder habe ich hier leider nicht.. Bei viel DH musst du das Fahrwerk wohl etwas ruhiger stellen, als ich es hab. Weniger Rebound, mehr Sag usw. Aber davon versteh ich auch nicht so viel. Meine Angaben sind lediglich ne Grundeinstellung von der man dann weiter arbeiten kann... ;-)

Gruß


----------



## chrizelot (29. März 2011)

tommyOO schrieb:


> http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/index.html


 
Na sehr geil ;-) Die Beschreibung von Fox passt ja gar nicht für die 2011er Gabel, weil die Druckstufe lt. Link unten nun oben ist an der Gabel...und unten offenbar die Zugstufe....ich habe mich überhaupt nicht ausgekannt beim Durchlesen der Anleitung beim Ansehen meiner Gabel, weil die Knöpfe scheinbar falsch beschriftet waren  Ich dachte schon...verdammt..wieso ist compression Zugstufe...das klingt ja nicht danach...

Ich hoffe, sonst ist alles gleich geblieben, sonst kann ich auf gut Glück Einstellungen machen *grrr*

http://www.foxracingshox.com/bike/11/forks/40

Also aufpassen ;-) 

Trau keiner Anleitung, die führen meist nur in die Irre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (29. März 2011)

eigentlich ist bei den 2011er Gabeln alles gleich. Nur die Kartusche wurde anni-um eingebaut.. ;-.) Damit man schneller am Trail Einstellungen vornehmen kann...denke ich
sonst einfach ausprobieren und sich rantasten.. ;-)


----------



## chrizelot (29. März 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> ne, ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich gar nichts davon ... ;-)
> Aber bitte bedenke, dass ich ausschließlich Freeride und Singletrails fahre und dementsprechend das Setup auch so gewählt habe. Wurzelfelder und Steinfelder habe ich hier leider nicht.. Bei viel DH musst du das Fahrwerk wohl etwas ruhiger stellen, als ich es hab. Weniger Rebound, mehr Sag usw. Aber davon versteh ich auch nicht so viel. Meine Angaben sind lediglich ne Grundeinstellung von der man dann weiter arbeiten kann... ;-)
> 
> Gruß


 
Klar, ich bedenke mit ;-) Gabel vorne verstehe ich jetzt, grundsätzlich. 

Jetzt muß ich halt selbst a bissal probieren. Ich leg den Schwerpunkt eh auch nicht auf ruppige Downhills, dann hätte ich mir sowieso ein anderes Bike gekauft ;-)

Übrigens: Optisch ist das Bike sehr geil, war echt sehr positiv überrascht! Und die Lieferzeit wurde auch eingehalten. Gleich mal Canyon loben!  Und: Echt schnell an mein erstes Big Bike gewöhnt, kommt mir auch sehr wendig vor, so wollte ichs


----------



## christophersch (30. März 2011)

chrizelot schrieb:


> Klar, ich bedenke mit
> ... so wollte ichs



...dann stell doch bitte mal bei Gelegenheit ein paar Bilder rein. 
Apropos Dämpfersetup. Ich hab auch erst letztes WE festgestellt, dass ich viel zu viel HS DS hatte. Nun hab ich null Klicks und der Dämpfer ist genial! ;-)
Besonders bei meinem gewicht! Ich Wiege nämlich etwas weniger als es die Dämpferhärte und die Gabel eigentlich vorgibt....
Ride on!

Christopher


----------



## chrizelot (30. März 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> ...dann stell doch bitte mal bei Gelegenheit ein paar Bilder rein.
> Apropos Dämpfersetup. Ich hab auch erst letztes WE festgestellt, dass ich viel zu viel HS DS hatte. Nun hab ich null Klicks und der Dämpfer ist genial! ;-)
> Besonders bei meinem gewicht! Ich Wiege nämlich etwas weniger als es die Dämpferhärte und die Gabel eigentlich vorgibt....
> Christopher


Ja, ich bin viel "schwerer", 76 im Adamskostüm. 

Fotos gehen klar, hab halt noch keine, wird aber niemanden vom Hocker hauen, habe ja nichts daran verändert...nur schwarze Wellgo MG1-Pedale angeschraubt mit *applause* den mitgelieferten "pedal washern"....hehe...noch nie gehört vorher, aber sinnvoll und schon immer abgegangen im Nachhinein betrachtet...


----------



## tommyOO (30. März 2011)

wenn man es endlich live sieht ,ganz anders als auf den Bildern,mit dem nackten Alu und der fetten 40RC2. Also die Fox Help Seite müsste passen,ist an der Einstellung doch nix verändert worden. Was anderes wer transportiert seins auf dem Autodach und weiss ob der Halter um das Unterrohr passt,ist ja schon etwas dicker vom FRX.


----------



## skatmann (14. April 2011)

Hei, ich mir ein FRX 2010 besorgt und wollte das auf 2 fach Kurbel umbauen. Was für Teile baruche ich. Saint Schaltwerk lang. SRAM X9 2fach Shifter, aber welche Kurbel und Kettenführung passt.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (14. April 2011)

..ich weiß nicht... würde nicht eine große Kasette ausreichen? Bergauf ist eh keine Freude..


----------



## skatmann (14. April 2011)

Hallo christophersch
Fahre nicht so oft im Park, ca 10 mal im Jahr, ansonsten so 25 km mit 5-600 hm. Da hilft das dann schon. Würde dann nämlich mein Spicy verkaufen, ein RAd würd mir reichen. Deswegen die Frage zur 2 fach. 11-32 habe ich schon drauf gemacht, und langes Saint folgt, weill das alte zu viel Spiel hat.


----------



## christophersch (14. April 2011)

skatmann schrieb:


> Hallo christophersch
> Fahre nicht so oft im Park, ca 10 mal im Jahr, ansonsten so 25 km mit 5-600 hm. Da hilft das dann schon. Würde dann nämlich mein Spicy verkaufen, ein RAd würd mir reichen. Deswegen die Frage zur 2 fach. 11-32 habe ich schon drauf gemacht, und langes Saint folgt, weill das alte zu viel Spiel hat.



Achso, Alles klar..
Es gibt noch ein paar andere Threads, in denen auch schon einige auf 2-fach umgerüstet haben. Da wirst du bestimmt fündig! (frx 9.0 ltd - thread z.B)

Viel Glück!

Christopher


----------



## Fox (18. April 2011)

Gibt es zwischem dem 2010er und 2011er Torque FRX Rahmen eigentlich einen Unterschied? Vielen Dank schon einmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## christophersch (19. April 2011)

Nein, gibt es nicht. Nur Farbe is halt anders.

So, ich hab ein neues Video von meinem Frx 9.0 Ltd und würd' mich freuen, wenn ihr es "liked" ^^
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13046

Vielen Dank und hoffe es gefällt euch ;-)


----------



## christophersch (26. April 2011)

Nabend,

kann mir einer von euch den innendurchmesser der DU-Buchsen verraten? (RC4). meine sind nämlich total ausgeschlagen und ich kann keine brauchbaren Ergebnisse messen...
Vielen Dank!

Christopher


----------



## Morgoth (12. Mai 2011)

Nabend Leute,

Zum Innendurchmesser kann ich leider nichts sagen, sorry^^, da ich es auch erst seit gestern hab (LTD) und nur sagen kann, dass ich vollstens zufrieden bin 

Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist, ist ein seltsames Geräusch in der Nähe der Hinterachse. Immer wenn ich einen Bordstein runter fahre oder auch einen kleinen Sprung mache, hört es sich an, als würde etwas kurz einmal klappern. So, als ob ich ein Ständer dran hätte (Bisschen schwer zu beschreiben ) Ist das normal? Ich habe auch schon alles Schrauben kontrolliert - alles fest. Kann es sein dass sich das Schaltwerk ein wenig bewegt? Bei normaler Fahrt im Gelände hört man das nicht, nur wenn das Hinterrad eben ausfedert.

Was meint ihr dazu?

Grüße
Fabi


----------



## christophersch (12. Mai 2011)

Innendurchmesser hab ich mittlerweile. Danke ;-)
jop, das Schaltwerk ist extrem laut. Das liegt unter anderem auch am Hinterbau des Torque. Aber ich denke es ist auch das obere Röllchen der Kefü. Da knallt die Kette dran. Dann würde ich noch die Druckstrebe mit nem Schlauch ummanteln und evtl. ein paar Kettenglieder weniger machen....Dann ist es ein wenig leiser ;-)

Grüße

Christopher


----------



## Morgoth (12. Mai 2011)

Cool ok viele Dank für die Antwort...dachte schon das is was ernstes *puh* 

Dann gehts mal am WE auf die Berge 

Grüße


----------



## DEMO4ever (23. Mai 2011)

Na ja hab mich echt sau aufs bike gefreut.. im märz bekommen musste aber meine zeit führs abi opfern.. danach ums studium kümmern wohnung etc.... jetzt 2 mal gefahren ( 1 osternohe dann geißkopf)..... ein Knacksen im vorderen laufrad festgestellt daraufhin gleich zum fachhändler... prognose: achse und narbe passen nicht 100% bzw haben spiel... Nun darf ich bei 30 grad es zerlegen und zu canyon einschicken, wenns ich überhaupt wieder in den karton reinbekomme, und dann wochenlang bei canyons weltberühmten service warten....   Mein Fazit: Man merkt warum die des bike für nur 3000 anbieten können.... Nächstes mal beiße ich in den saueren apfel und hol mirs wieder vom Händler..... wenigsten hab ich für die sonigen tage noch ne alternative im keller stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (23. Mai 2011)

hab ich das richtig verstanden? Du bist nichtmal in der Lage das Lagerspiel in der Nabe einzustellen und kaufst dir ein Bike beim Vesender? 
Was machst du denn, wenn du mal nen Platten hast? Neues Rad kaufen???


----------



## Pum4d4ce (23. Mai 2011)

Würds halt (wenn ichs nicht selbst könnte) einfach von nem Fachhändler machen lassen. Dann hast du es nach n paar Stunden wieder.
Leute gibts....


----------



## chrizelot (23. Mai 2011)

Pum4d4ce schrieb:


> Würds halt (wenn ichs nicht selbst könnte) einfach von nem Fachhändler machen lassen. Dann hast du es nach n paar Stunden wieder.
> Leute gibts....


 
Also bei meinem Speci-Fachhändler hats 3 Wochen gedauert, bis ich es wieder unrepariert zurückbekommen habe ;-) Aber egal. 

Kann mir nur anschließen, solche "technischen Schwierigkeiten" muß man auch ohne Einsenden lösen können...und selbst wenns ganz arge 100 EUR kostet, weil mans selbst nicht schafft, hat man immer noch eine Menge gespart gegenüber einem Nicht-Versender-Bike. 

Billiger heisst nun halt oft auch weniger Leistung. Und die Leistung soll man halt nur dort sparen, wo man Sie dann nicht doch braucht ;-)


----------



## chrizelot (3. Juli 2011)

So, will mir Ersatzspeichen bestellen für mein FRX 2011 LTD, vorne und hinten. Welche Variante vom Deemax Hinterrad ist denn im Canyon verbaut? Die 135mm oder die 150mm? 

Ich bin etwas verwirrt, die Einbaubreite scheint nach meiner Messmethode 135mm zu sein, aber auf der Steckachse steht 150mm. Was gilt jetzt?


----------



## Deleted 125853 (4. Juli 2011)

Das FRX hat einen 135er Hinterbau. Gemessen wird immer die Einbauweite der Nabe, im Falle des FRX 135mm.
Die 150mm Steckachse ist aufgrund der doch sehr breiten Ausfallenden (im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes) verbaut.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## chrizelot (4. Juli 2011)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Das FRX hat einen 135er Hinterbau. Gemessen wird immer die Einbauweite der Nabe, im Falle des FRX 135mm.
> Die 150mm Steckachse ist aufgrund der doch sehr breiten Ausfallenden (im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes) verbaut.


 
Ok, super, danke! Bin gespannt, was mich die Ersatzspeichen kosten werden, hoffentlich gibts kleine Packungsgrößen...


----------



## Mr.Nice_Guy (6. Juli 2011)

Sput schrieb:


> Was soll denn bitte an den Teilen besser sein. Beim alten ahst du Mavic Deemax Laufräder, Avid Elixir, Saintschaltung... Das sind alles bessere Teile... Wenn dich die Totem im alten stört hol dir bei HIBIKE ne Boxxer für 600 und verkauf deine neuwertige Totem...


 Ich nehm die totem 
schreib mich an


----------

